# CLOMID GIRLS PART 11 ........



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy chatting

 &  to all


xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Woo Hoo! First to post!

Logging off girls.  Have a nice night

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

woo hoo!!

     that was exactly my plan batman

'speak' tomorrow - will tell all about my new plan for Summer hols - looks like it might be cyprus rather than france now -much cheaper and better availability!!

 and  

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Well back from meeting and basically its a done deal we will be moving either November or February as December & January are our busiest months.

18th & 19th Floors in one of the tower blocks - should be great views just as long as I can sit near a window.

Kerry.. good luck with testing tomorrow I have a very good feeling for you this month  

Well hope you have a lovely evening will chat tomorrow


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

It has been ages since I have been on the board.  I have been very busy at work and travelling up and down to Bristol a lot so I just haven't had the chance to log on.

I have briefly caught up on bits, congrats to all the   there have been a few which is fantastic.

Kerry,   hope you join the   this month.

I am on my 7th month of 50mg clomid, only 2 months left so hoping and praying that we are lucky.  We are going to Cyprus on 20th May and I will be ovulating around then so I am hoping that relaxing away from work and all the stress will help.  Bought a hypnotherapy CD the other day that is for helping to conceive so I am listening to that each day aswell.  I go to see my consultant in 2 months and he will then refer us for IVF, I have started looking into egg share aswell, has anyone else considered this??

One of my best friends had a bouncing baby boy last Friday by emergency cesarean, she didn't know she was pregnant!!  This is the second time it has happened to her, she had a daughter 10 years ago and didn't know then either.  I know it's hard to believe that someone could not know she was pregnant but it does happen.  He weighed in at 11lbs so he wasn't small either, she went to work friday as normal and after 1/2hr was sent home as in terrible pain, by the time she got home and walked through the door her waters had broken!!!  She is happy but obviously very shocked and I hope to go and see them next week once she feels upto visitors.

I hope you are all well and the pills are not sending you to  .

Look forward to joing the chat while work is a bit quieter.

Jo

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

The   is shining, it's FRIDAY and dh is home tonight   

Kerry.. did you test hun?
B3ndy.. mmmm   - cyprus sounds like fun
 Bev, Sal, Twiggy and anyone else I've missed

Hope you all had a good night.

Well Loubie got confirmed PG on CB this morning at 3am so happy for her.

Must do some work be back in a bit.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Jo...lovely to hear from you Hun. Glad your OK. How amazing about your friend! That happened to a girl I went to college with. She didn't know she was PG and went to the loo one night and out popped her daughter! Bizarre!

Binty..what a bummer about the move Hun. At least you've got time to get used to the idea. Be great if you have a nice view!

B3ndy...I hear Cyprus is lovely. Good weather and beaches. 

Bev...how's you today Hun?

Sally...what you up to missy? Got your course today?

HI to anyone I've missed.

Well, tested again this morning, thats third time in a week. Still BFN. No sign of witch, but still have sore boobs and had a wave of nausea this morning, but probably due to taking my chromium on an empty stomach! Was really praying for BFP today, had this vision last night of running through to wake DH up with the test in my hand! Then on the way to work I hear the news saying there is an 11 year old about to drop and become Englands youngest mum, and her mum is "Proud of her"!!!! What is going on in the world!!!

xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry.. sorry you got another BFN but you may be testing too early as you don't know what your cycle length is without met.  Try to stay   hun.

I know she had a drunken 1 night stand   I can't believe her mum would let her out that young to a party with drink involved  

What is the world coming to


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think I OV'd before I came off Met, but I suppose being off it could lengthen my leutal phase?? Long shot, plus we only BMS'd a few times this cycle. I guess never say never.

How are you?


----------



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

hi all - not usually a regular on chat board but felt the need to rant about 11 year old pregnant girl!! when i was 11 i did not know what Sex was!!!!! my biggest worry was what cycling shorts went with what t-shirts! (oh the early nineties!!)
also Britney spears is hacking me off pregnant again by that trailer park trash of a husband that already has 2 kids by another women . Britney does not seem to be able to look after the baby she already has - OH LIFE IS SO UNFAIR!!!!!!
feel better now i have got that out 
have a great day in the sun everyone!!

lou
xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Feeling very   today.

dh is back tonight, the sun is shining and cd10 so going to jump dh as soon as he walks through the door    

Very quiet at work so far so may be able to   more today.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Loopy I completely agree Hun! What is Britney doing?? Just cos she has the money, doesn't mean she's good mu. I know thats very presumptuous of me, but like you say look at what's happened with baby Sean. 

ARRGHHHHHH makes me mad!

PS. I also worried about the cycling shorts/T shirt combo! Ah, life was so simple then!!  

Binty..glad your feeling happier hun.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry/Loopy.. I was into rara skirts rather than shorts but def had to have matching top & shoes


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

I hadn't heard about the 11yr old.  That is just disgusting she is only a child herself!!  The problem is her baby will grow upto do the same thing, infact she'll probably go on and have loads of kids as it always happens easily for people like that and her mother doesn't sound like a very good role model!! 

Ok rant over!!

Kerry, sorry it's another BFN, fingers crossed you may have tested too early.

B3ndy, where abouts in Cyrpus are you thinking of going?  I am flying out on 20th May for a week.  My DH's Uncle has a villa out there 1/2hr from Larnaca.  I have also been to Limassol 3 times, it is lovely and really hot 78f at the moment.

Binty,  bet you can't wait for DH to come home.  Goodluck this month


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola girls

am going slightly  ....y'day was cd 28 for me.....reckoning on a 31 day cycle like last month I was watching for spotting...anyhow - very last thing last night - went to loo and there was the tiniest tiniest spot of dark brown so thought - darn thats it...then this am - it was dark brown gunk (again when wiped - sorry if tmi) so put a you know what in...but when took out during my break this morning around 10am (again - sorry if this is too gross for words) there wasn't really much there.....so do I still count this as spotting or be more hopeful and think implantation? (am thinking it's more a case of the first one myself but I sooooooo want it to be the latter) should I still test tomorrow or Sunday d'you reckon?

Kerry - looks as if the   is mucking us both around this month - I just don't know what else I can do to ensure a bfp - we timed everything perfectly this month, I reckon I know exactly when I ov'd coz of pain and ewcm , and after the lap I thought i'd have a good chance too. Yet if this is spotting it's another no goer!! as each month goes by with another bfn (not that I've tested yet this month) it's making me more and more  !! I've even turned down a lunch offer with mates on Sun coz she got preggers at Xmas and I can't bear to see her and her bump right now. 

Don't even get me started on 11 year old mothers-to-be or Britney - it's SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO UNFAIR!!!!

jo - welcome back hon - was thinking of going to paphos - accom was really cheap (compared to France) BUT when we looked at price of flights last night - they were anything from £500 - £800 EACH!!  so looks like it's back to square one again!!


Why is nothing ever straightforward anymore?

 

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oooh   I would test tomorrow hun. Or wait till Monday if you can - a weekend of torture!! Doesn't sound like your average spotting really!!   

Those flights are a bit expensive! Will have a scout around and see what I can find, internet flight finding is my speciality! Where will you fly from?


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

B3ndy, the timing sounds like it could be implantation bleeding.  Keeping everything crossed for you   .  If you can wait I would leave it till Monday to test as it is so easy to test to early.

Try airflights.co.uk, we booked our flights with them cost £376.00 for both of us.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks girls - if witchie doesn't arrive before then will test Monday!!

Kerry - we could fly from any of the London airports.....Stansted (is nearest) Gatwick, Heathrow and Luton....to paphos.

Jo - thanks for that link - will give it a go now - (not that I've got loads of work to do - but can't be   with that right now!!)


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies

i know is the 11 year old preg girl not up here? it was on the radio that she was from west lothian and was out for a night out in edinburgh when it happened!! she also smokes 20 **** a day, cant believe an 11 year old would actually get served in edinburgh and that her mother let her go out at night  

kerry could be to early to test hon, symptoms sound promising 

binty sorry you are having to move work

b3ndy could be an implantation bleed hon?

jo welcome back honey

ok have to run will be back at lunch time for personals and to update with what happened at hosp this morning

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning 

Mega busy and early finish today for sign language( I am knakered and just wanna go home) 
Af is really pooh this month. But hey ho these things are sent to test us!!! 

B3ndy and Kerry I have everything crossed for you too. We really need a bfp on here to keep us all sane. 

Hiya to Binty Twiggy,Jowest and everyone else. 

I promise to catch up soon but these bloody students are driving me  nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sal x

Ps  I hate Britney Spears too


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ola Sal - sorry the witch is being an old cow this month.

Let's set up the clomid chicks ' Britney Spears 'Depreciation' club!! ' silly old chav!!!!!!!!!!

Twiggy - yeah she's from west lothian - the article in The Sun she says she's 'cut the smoking down' but is 'convinced it won't hurt the baby' - the girl hasn't even developed proper 'post puberty boobs' yet let alone proper 'pregnancy' ones!!!!!! - her mum needs a good


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy.. def sounds possible implantation bleed and I agree try to wait till Monday to test  
Sal.. sorry the witch is being horrid she deserves a good


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls!!!! I am BACK!!! Have you missed me?
Hol was FAB......plenty of  and ......first day we got there the weather was terrible then it was OK  
Am sat in the garden just checking my emails as not back to work proper until Monday  
Have read about Loubie's BFP is there any more I should know about?  Any news on Minxy.....Mrs Nikki/Feline freak I am sorry to hear about ur BFN  and lots of hugs to everyone elsr who has had bFN's I just can't read all the posts for the last week!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm definitely a member of that club B3ndy!!

What dates are you looking at?

Twiggy....aw hun, your always so busy! Tell them all to sod off so you can have some peace!

Binty... 

Sal..sorry  is being nasty. I'll  her for you!

Jo... 

DBB is out all day, hence me being here so much! Not done any work yet!! He he he

xx[br]Posted on: 12/05/06, 11:21Sarah...what a lovely surprise to "see" you hun! Hope you refreshed and relaxed?? How did Bow cope without you??

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

sarah glad your relaxed after your hols - lucky you in your garden while we're all stuck indoors.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I missed him so much !!! bought him a little spanish hat   and a new fluffy orange blanket from MANGO!!!!!  

Just read Minxy's news - bless her I so wanted her to get a BFP


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know, not good.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola Sarah - welcome back  hon - at least you're not back and straight into work. Did you and dh have a good time just the two of you? Apart from loubie and Minxy's news i'm not aware of anything else. Flower said she'd contact from Barbados if she had good news, but not heard owt yet....How you feeling for this month now...you're the same cd as me aren't you....when you testing?

Kerry - we'd be going from Aug 19th til Sept 2nd ........hoorah to a DBB free day eh!! 

binty - how d'you feel now about moving to new offices at Canary Wharf - would you consider moving nearer at all to lessen the travelling?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello All!!
Is it ok if I join you all I got my prescription for Clomid yesterday and will be starting it next cycle!!
I'm off on holiday tomorrow to America for a week, I was going to wait until then to join u ladies but I thought I would pop my head in and say hello!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - cant remember what CD I am!!!!! WOW i was relaxed on holiday!! I think test day is on Thursday!!!!!!
Just read that One_Day_Soon had an early m/c .

[br]Posted on: 12/05/06, 11:36Bye ladies I am off now so catch you all Monday!!!!!XXXXXX


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah  Glad you all had a fab time. Take it easy hun

LOve Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...probably done you good honey to chill out. ahve a ncie weekend.

B3ndy... £296 plus tax?? http://www.afdl.net/results.aspx

Sailace....Oh whereabouts are you going hun? I love america!! He he he, shame about Mr Bush though! When will you start your Clomid then?

Sal....boo to those students, give them all a clip round the ear and send them packing!!

x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy.. must admit not too fussed about moving offices as won't be till Nov or Feb so hoping I'll have my BFP before then so I can then go part-time or even if we can manage give up altogether   It looks like a really nice building.  The reason they told us yesterday is cause the press got hold of it and today it's in the property week so they wanted to make sure we knew before seeing it.

Kerry.. the fight costs sound good maybe you should set up your own flight search service for a reasonable fee it will mean that you won't have to see DBB everyday   

Sailace.. welcome to the   pills board we are all a friendly bunch and you get great support as most of the girls have been on   for a while if not anymore.

Sal.. if the students still giving you grief   um


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Well I'm cd 29 SArah so you must be too........wow - you must have totally 'got away from it all' on hols!!   'speak' to you on MOnday!

Binty - sounds like a good plan hon!!

Sailaice - welcome - lucky you going to America - I lived in Washington DC for a year - LOVED it ....and been to Boston a fair bit as have a friend who's married a Bostonian - would LOVE to live there

Sal - not long now til you're able to go home and sit outside and   !! if af arrives today/tomorrow I'll be doing plenty of that!!

Kerry - thanks for that hon - is that £296 each - I can't get onto that link...but there again I might be having a blonde day!  ........................I spent an hour this morning walking round with my flip flops on the wrong feet this am - couldn't understand why they were so uncomfortable!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am off now for sign language so I wont be able toget in my garden util 345pm Gutted or what. The girls in my office thought I had been on the sunbed but it is just from sitting outisde in the afternoons.
Iam off Monday to take dd for her eyetest and for me to go to physio. So I will be about more. The students can sort themselves out

If I miss you all have a fab weekend

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy... probably me I'll put the link on again. Yes price was each. You nutter with your flip flops.

Binty....  thoughts then that you'll be preggers by then!

Sal...hope course goes well hun.

If DBB rings me once more today I'm going to reach down teh phone and throttle her![br]Posted on: 12/05/06, 12:19B3ndy...... www.afdl.net and do search from Gatwick to Paphos on 19th Aug


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy..   at the flip flops - wish we were allowed to wear them to work but have to wear "proper shoes" though I've got my strappy sandals on that tie up the ankle.

Kerry.. thanks hun.  Is DBB on her mobile if so make crackling sounds so it sounds like a bad connection or say shes breaking up you can't hear her   

Sal.. at least you get home at a reasonable time I won't be home tonight till 7.  So will sit out then last night I cut the grass so will be having   and cilling out with dh tonight before


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes she's on her mobile, she's a pain in the ass. Never finshed one sentane before starting the next!

B3ndy she's in Hornchurch today. Can you bob over and   her for me!!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls sorry rushing about again only have a couple of mins

basically they decreased my dose of injections this morning as have 5 follies starting to grow, 2 are bigger 13 by 13mm and 13 by 11mm so they are hoping that these 2 will grow and the others will shrink by monday. So hoping i will get my trigger shot on monday. Is all very complicated.

hi sal, kerry, binty, b3ndy hope you are all well, have to run

twiggy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello! Its florida i'm going too am really excited going to start my clomid rough last week of this month. They have only prescribed me 25mg   which is neither here nor there.... is it?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love Florida. My parents had a house in Sarasota for a while which was great. Oh lucky you.  25mg is quite low. Are you having Clomid to boost ovulation or do you not ovulate naturally?

We've got thunder and lightning here!  Love a good storm!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My blood tests said I ovulate so yes I do, I'm not too sure what is going on all cons said was if HSG came back clear he would prescribe clomid nothing was explained well enough to me I need to re-book another appointment me thinks!!
We have had a quick heavy short storm here   Florida is great I love it! DH's parents have a villa over there so I'm constantly over there!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - I've sent 'the boys' over to Hornchurch hon......and I've put the local Tesco's on alert for a big whopper Shoplifter from Cheshire!!!      

Binty - that sounds nice - sitting in garden and supping a   or two or three!!

Sal - see's ya laters hon - have a top weekend

Sailaice - 25mg does sound a small dose - I was only on clomid to boost but I was started on 50mg..i've only ever read of one other girl on here that was put down to 25mg from 50mg coz she was overstimulating

Twiggy - sending you lots of     for some nice big fat juicy follies!!

Just been to Waitrose and got loads of lovely chicken, prawns salad for a bbq tonight - my mum's off to a Summer Ball with the other teachers at her school so I've got my Pops coming over....that's if I stay awake long enough.....it is Friday and I'm normally dribbling by 8.30pm!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey honies

sailaice hi, well i wasnt ovulating but was started on 25mg clomid (think was because i am quite light), , it didnt make me ovualte so was put on 50mg which didnt work so was put on 75mg which worked for a couple of months and stopped so ended up on 100mg for rest of the time. However if you are already ovulating then this is prob a reason for such  a low dose to start, they dont want you to produce more thatn 2 eggs max or they will cancel your cycle. Are you slim? this may be another reason.

hi to everyone else

b3ndy bbq sounds fab, am so hungry thanks for positive vibes

kerry its looking greyish up here but no thunder

binty/ sal everyone else have a fab weekend girls

ok need some advise, dont know whether to bms tonight and then save swimmers until monday if am going to get trigger injection or wait until tomorrow night and hope some left in there plus again on monday night? (sorry tmi)  just dont know what to do for the best, been through so much this month just want to give it the best chance to work.

ok better get back to work, speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Tonight and Monday hun, thats what I'd do.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you beat me to it kerry! - still can't open that darn website


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Really?? Its airflights.co.uk how weird!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

dh's work colleague who is Greek Cypriot is now telling us to go to some bizarre named place near Larnaca so need to look into this more!!   (but thanks for the help with the website hon - will use it laters to check out flights to larnaca)

going to tootle off now too - need a nap before go round to folks to do mum's 'mini makeover'!!

have a top weekend Kerry - and everyone else - hope the sun is shining wherever you all may be.....will update over weekend if witch decides to show her face!!

   to you too kerry - hope she stays away!

byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks B3ndy, you too   . HAve ancie BBQ tonight [br]Posted on: 12/05/06, 16:17Have a fab weekend girls 

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry not been around this afternoon had 10 leases on put on our system 5 down 5 to go so going to log off as don't think I'll be back on tonight.

Have a top weekend everyone will chat Monday

Binty


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls kerry/ b3ndy hope witch stays away, i tokk your advise and went for it last night and will wait until monday   to you

binty hope you got leases finishe honey

hope you all have a brill weekend, is pipe band day here today so going to go and watch the hundreds of men in kilts 

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just thought I would pop on and catch up . And I have just booked a week away for me Dad and dd. WE are going to The Costa Brava on 16th June. I think it will do us all the workld of good. 
But I keep having really horrible weird dreams and they are starting to freak me out., Last night #i woke up in tears because I dreamt dh got killed  i was soooo upset  And thats without taking the   pills.

Well I hope your all ok and I will catch you all later

Love Sal x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi sal

i agree that holiday will do you good, have a nice relaxing time, not far way either. I have really vivid dreams as well, they are not nice. Have a good day, hope it is sunny where you are too.

twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Well the old   arrived in true style yesterday    - so didn't even make it to test day today!....it's mega painful too...doubled up with cramps last night and felt sick....just hope the lap has actually sorted stuff out rather than aggravated everything.

am absolutely gutted as I'm really papping pants that we're getting nearer and nearer to the IVF route....which I'm REALLY scared about!!

S
xx

(Sal - holiday sounds like a good idea hon!)


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

aww b3ndy am so sorry honey, i know what you mean about getting nearer to the ivf route, i am crapping myself to   we are here if ou need to talk honey, i know to well what you are feeling now sending you a big 

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Awww B3ndy sorry the evil  got you too hun. And I know just how you feel about IVF. Just the thought of scares the poo out of me  

But I just dont knowwhat the hell is the matter with me.  I should be so chuffed that I am going on holiday   but I just feel really apprehensive and keep having really bad vibes about it. DH says #I am being silly but I just feel really emotional. . I know I sound like I am finally going   but I just dont know whats wrong with me. I thought after 3 months of being drug free I would feel better but I actually feel worse   

Sorry for such a me me me post but I thought telling you lovely ladies how i felt might make me feel better.(No such luck yet)
I wont be around much tomorrow as I have to take dd for her eyetest then i am having my physio. But I will try and pop on and see how we all are.

Thanks for listening peeps

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Twiggy...hope the men in kilts gave you a good day??!!  

Sal...Aw hun, you poor love. I know how you feel. Being drug free you'd think we'd be more "normal" but all I feel like doing is crying and staying in bed! I'm sure you'll look forward to your holiday hun, just think how excited DD will be.

B3ndy...you and I are cycling then hun, she arrived on Saturday for me too. Boo to the old  

Sarah...you back in today honey? Still chilled out?

Witchie...Hi hows you hun?

Hi to everyone else.  

Well, wedding was good. Shame about the weather but we all had a fab time. Felt like poo yesterday though, as the   arrived I thought I'd enjoy myself! Anyway, back soon, DBB around.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies
Back to work today   DH back too and working 12 hour shifts to cover for someone elses hols so I feel really  
Have had really bad stomach cramps this weekend and af due Thursday so am trying to be positive without getting my hopes up too much!!!  
B3ndy - sorry the witch got you hun  how was BBQ DH and I had one to try and keep the holiday feeling and it was a WASH OUT!!!! We had a mega thunder storm!!!!   

Hmmmmm must clear this pile of paper then be back....later might be much later!!!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Kerry & B3ndy, sorry the witch got you and as if thats not bad enough she's making you both feel crap!

Sarah, going back to work after been on hols is rubbish.   for you.

Twiggy & B3ndy, I too am nearing the IVF route and dreading it.  I have a check up with my consultant beginning of July with 2 cycles of clomid left.  If I am not pregnant by then he is referring me for IVF.   that none of us will have to go down that route.

Weather was poo all weekend and it is still raining but I only have the rest of this week then I'm off to sunny Cyprus, can't wait!!

Jo

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi girls

just a quickie from me - as like you Kerry - all I want to do is cry and curl up in bed with the witch this month (doesn't help that it's one of THE most painful ones I've had in a long time) - so that's what I'm doing right now. 
Went into work this morning for 5am,as normal, broke down in tears in front of a colleague, and then left at 8am. 
Don't know what the hell's wrong with me - I just feel REALLY low this month, can't see light at end of tunnel. I'm even considering ringing the clinic and seeing if I can book an appt to see a counsellor as I feel like, apart from you guys, no one understands what I'm going through right now. I don't want to worry dh, he worries enough about me and ttc/treatment right now, my mum just gets upset for me, and all my friends have kids/are expecting so don't really know how torn up I am.

Sorry for sounding so me, me, me but I haven't slept properly since Friday night (coz of pain) and am knackered and emotional right now.

will catch up with personals laters after I've had a kip.

S
xxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

B3ndy, having a good cry will probably help.  We all have bad days and it doesn't help when the witch is causing such pain.  I really can sympathise with you there as I too have endo and know how bad the pain can be.

Sending you lots of  .

Try and get some sleep and I hope you feel better soon.

xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I feel so   and   reading about all of you in all this pain and being upset.

I wish I could say or do something to make it better but I know as well as anyone that nothing anyone says or does goes anywhere near to healing the pain your all in (emotionally and physically).

B3ndy are you taking any pain killers for your pain?  I was put on some fantastic ones which really hit the spot, I can't remember what they were called but will find out for you hun.

Love and hugs to you all

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy....aw hun, its like reading my own thoughts! I was thinking to myself this morning I wonder if I could get counselling. I'm really struggling with everything at the moment, and like you feel like no-one, except you guys, understands how I feel. DH is great, he puts up with all my whining, but it must be hard for him too and I don't want to burden him with anything else.

I think clinics/GP's should refer you for some kind of counselling when TTC with problems.

Chin up babes  
xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Aw girls so sorry your all feeling   wish there was something I could do to cheer you up.

Kerry/B3ndy.. conselling maybe a good idea at least you will have someone you can talk to about everything without them judging you etc.  Sending you some   to try and cheer you up

Sarah.. bummer about coming back to work.  Hows your stomach feeling is it still bad  

 Bev, Twiggy, Jo, Sal and anyone else if missed.

DH arrived home Friday and wanted to go to the pub.  I left at 11 and he stayed there till 1am and expected me to be awake when he got home for  . I wasn't in a very good mood as he'd been away most of the week and wanted to stay out with his mates instead of coming home with me ended in a blazing row and him sleeping in the spare room.  At least he apologised in the morning for being a   and we ended up having a really great weekend.  Loads of making up  .

Well must be away and get some work done.  Will chat later.

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...sorry you and DH fell out, sounds like you had a good time making up though  

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry and B3ndy -  I hate it when you are   why why why can't we all get fecking BFP's  

Binty - I would have   DH....glad you made up   my DH always in the spare room!!!!  

sorry no time for personals off to grab a quick sandwich......am starving stomach still thinks its on hols


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

b3ndy/ kerry sorry honies nothing i can say to make anything better, know all to much how you are feeling   b3ndy i get really painful afs as well, some worse than others sometimes have to stay up all night as pain is that bad. We are here if you need to talk.

sarah welcome back honey, did you have a nice relaxing break?

binty, dhs can be so   sometimes but at least you made up in plenty time for ov 

hi bev hows bean?

jo honey i have been on ivf waiting list since november, scheduled to start private in october if not pregnant or get a cancellation by then. Am crapping myself about it to but then sometimes i just want it to get here and get it over with to have more of a chance of a baby, as am on the same drugs as ivf anyway, only extra bit is ec and et, ec would be the worst bit i think. Hope you get bfp before referred, how long is the waiting list where you are? enjoy cycprus

hi sal sorry you are feeling rubbish, i am sure once you are on holiday will do you the world of good. 

well someone in my room has compained saying that it isnt fair that i get time credit for hospital appointments  even though we were supposed to be entitled to them and my manager had said was ok. So i had a word with my manager who is going to check with personnel. Only my manager doesnt know why i am going to hosp, do you think this would make a diff? if i had something wrong with me apart from all fertility probs, pcos, fecked lining etc then may be more entitled to it? sorry for rant am now worried, its not as if i am away for that long.

Anyway was at hosp this morning, they said womb lining still looks abnormal still  and they want to put in fluid and a camera at start of next cycle as are intrigued? so who knows whats worng, you would think they would have seen anything when put up cam and did d&c a couple of months ago! anyway on the good side i had 2 good sized follies 20mm and 1 smaller one 13mm, so they said if i do get preg would prob be just 1 but poss of twins and v small poss of triplets as smaller one probably wont release an egg. So i had the hgc injection this morning (nipped quite a bit) and they said that should trigger ovulation in 12 hours to 3 days, so we better get to it tonight. Please please please make it work this time, i want a baby, oh and maternity leave 

ok better get back to work,

twiggy xxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Twiggy,

I don't know how long the waiting list is.  I have tried looking on the internet but can't find out exactly how long.  We have decided that if the list is longer than 1 yr we are going to save and go private.  I have also looked into egg sharing.  I am worried that my endo may come back and cause more damage so we decided we would just save up if thats what it takes.  I don't think the drugs will be to bad as I have had GNRH Analogue injections for my endo and been on clomid for 7 mths so I think I will cope quite well with the drugs and s/e its the emotional side I think will be hard.  My DH is my rock and will be so supportive but it will be hard for him aswell.

I hope none of us need to have IVF and we all get BFPs naturally.

  CD 10 for me today so the start of BMS!!

Goodluck
Jo

xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

HI all

i was just wondering how you take 100mg clomid? Im starting 100mg today, do i take both tablets at the same time?

Claire xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

bbmonster..  when I took 100mg I was told to take both together.  Good luck
Jo.. your cycling just behind me I'm cd13 today 
Twiggy.. try not to stress too much about time off for hosp appts - do you have an occupational health manager you can talk to?  Good luck with the follies  
Kerry.. how are hun   are you feeling any better?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

BB...take them together just before bed hun.

Binty...yeah I'm ok. Just feel so   and   . Think DH is getting fed up with me being miserable, but I can't help it. I'm meant to be going to the gym after work but I can't be arsed!!

Gosh its quite today!

xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks peepes, hope everybody is ok. Not been on for ages,  since started new job i am so tired.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

bb monster take them together at the same time every day, i took mine in the morning but can do it anytime i think, as long as you keep it consistent.

kerry wish i could cheer you up honey  here is a wee joke for you and b3ndy

Three women die together in an accident and go to heaven.

When they get there, St. Peter says, "We only have one rule here in heaven: don't step on the ducks!"

So they enter heaven, and sure enough, there are ducks all over the place.  It is almost impossible not to step on a duck, and although they try their best to avoid them, the first woman accidentally steps on one.

Along comes St. Peter with the ugliest man she ever saw.

St. Peter chains them together and says, "Your punishment for stepping on a duck is to spend eternity chained to this ugly man!"

The next day, the second woman steps accidentally on a duck and along comes St. Peter, who doesn't miss a thing. With him is another extremely ugly man. He chains them together with the same admonishment as for the first woman.

The third woman has observed all this and, not wanting to be chained for all eternity to an ugly man, is very, VERY careful where she steps.

She manages to go months without stepping on any ducks, but one day St. Peter comes up to her with the most handsome man she has ever laid eyes on . very tall, long eyelashes, muscular, and thin. 


St. Peter chains them together without saying a word.

The happy woman says, "I wonder what I did to deserve being chained to you for all of eternity?"

The guy says, "I don't know about you, but I stepped on a duck!"


binty my manager has checked and says i am entitled and it is all above board, still i stress about these things, dont like taking time off for hosp as am on flexi anyway and could just loose time. thanks for luck have to start bms tonight as will ov either tonight or within 3 days.

jo fingers crossed we dont need ivf honey its so expensive and emotional trauma etc... nhs list up here is 3 1/2 years so we decided to go private, although i am on both lists. We are bmsing tonight aswell, should ov in the next 3 days so we can be cycle buds 

ok have to run

twiggy xxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

good joke Twiggy.  I heard the current list goes upto 2011 here so thats 5 yrs, hence us thinking about going private too.  Glad you have sorted out your time off for hosp appts, you sound like me I worry about things like that too!

  for both you and Binty hope this month is the one. I must be just behind you both I should ov at the end of the week.

Kerry & B3ndy, hope you are feeling better sending you  .

Jo

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We hjave a 3.5 year wait list too. Its so unfair. And at the moment we cna't afford to go private. Unless we looked into egg share I suppose. Will have to see. Just get so   that the most natural thing in the world is so difficult for us all on here. 

Anyway, must stop this   behaviour. Like the joke!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry hun you   if you need too.  DH and I had a 'talk' as he is fed up of me   and being bitter and twisted about pregnant women especially 'our' friends who conceived the same time as us after 3 months of trying (and said they were struggling to conceive as it took them that long  ) and DH just DOES NOT UNDERSTAND!!!!!!!!

phew that nearly turned into a rant - sorry girls was trying to cheer you all up!!!!!!  

anyway nearly home time - gonna spend quality time with Bowie (if he is not out killing mice!)  we have salmon for tea (thats me and bowie not me and DH!!! )

Hugs catch you all tomorrow!

Sarah
Love you all and missed you loads on hols!  There was an internet cafe close to our hotel BUT I managed to stay away!!!!  Did me good though did not even think about TTC whilst away !


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks honey  

Logging off now. DBB out tomorrow thank goodness!

Love you all
xxxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm off home shortly   for now.  Have a good evening all.

Jo

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Jo/Twiggy.. wishing you all the luck this month cycle buddies   we deserve some BFP this month.
Kerry.. 3 1/2 years seems a long wait - can't remember if you asked them if you could have drilling done or if there was anything else they could give you.
Sarah.. yum salmon Bowie should definately come in for that it must taste better than mice  

Anyway going to log off now only 20mins till home time and   

Chat tomorrow if I'm not too knackered - so far  cd11, cd12  

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

sorry I wasnt around much yesterday. By the time we got out of the clinic with dd it was lunch time and her tummy waits for no-one. Then i had my physio then by the time I actually sat down and logged on you had all gone home 

Kerry / B3ndy I know just how you feel. And in a strange way it is quite comforting to know that it isnt just me and i am not loosing my marbles.  After my 2nd m/c i was diagnosed with clinical depression and it really scared me and my mum and adad and especially dh. He was getting worried that may be i was starting to get depressed again. Hence the trip to Spain. But I can now tell him that you two feel the dsame so it isnt just me 

Sarah  I bet you feel like you have never been away  Did Bow like his hat?? I miss Hash like mad when we are away and he sulks all the time were gone.  

Binty,Twiggy,Jowest and all the other lovely new ladies    Hope your all feeling ok.

Well back into work today. i have to go back gor more physio in 2 weeks then hopefully my back will be back to normal. And i have the consd at St Marys next thursday and I will have to try and keep my mouth shut and try not to tell her what I really think about her "try the natural way" approach  
Dh feels the same so god help her!!!!

I will catch you all later

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies 
My turn to feel  today the witch got me early this morning  2 days early! Was OK but driving to work I realised I will not be a mummy before I am 32  had a cry and feel OK now but have made a decision to phone the doc and ask to be referred privately feck the money we will cope! I am now on to my last round of clomid 
Catch you all later!XXXXXX
Sal - missed you yesterday hun [br]Posted on: 16/05/06, 08:18hey girls feel a bit better as just realised I am just starting my 5th cycle not my 6th!!!  Its because I missed a month when I m/c do you reckon I should still visit GP and get a referral?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Well I feel more   than yesterday! I cried on the way to work. I really don't know whats wrong with me. I'm not on any meds so shouldn't I feel more normal now??

Be back soon, DBB still here!
xxxxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi chicks

sarah so sorry witch got you honey, where are the bfps this month?   nothing i can say honey, are you going to get referred for ivf? how long is waiting list where you are? 

sal the holiday will do you good honey, you are not loosing your marbles, all this ttc sends everyone  . Good luck with appointment next week

binty cycle bud, hope we all get bfps this month. Hope bms went well last night.   we went for it last night aswell but temp is not up this morning so dont think that the injection has made me ovulate yet. DH is now worrying about filling the tanks for tonight 

kerry/ b3ndy are you girls feeling better today? this cycle is going to be your time 

was it someone on here that said to put ice on nads before bms to wake up swimmers? dh thought i was pulling his leg, might make him try it tonight, he isnt keen 

well some people at work really had a go at me when i said that i had got boss to double check about getting time for hospital  they said that it was typical and that he always gets what he wants, but they are a different section and their boss must work differently and i agreed with them that everyone should be the same. But they said it really gets their back up etc...  i hate tension anywhere and could do without this now. I think i will just loose the time this is to much hassel, even though boss had double checked and said it was fine. I would rather be like most other people and not have to go to hosp but never mind  I have taken today off as it was quite quiet and thought it would do me good to have a day off work. I have loads of housework etc to do and have to go to bank and sort out mortgage etc.

ok have a nice day, sorry for rant 

twiggyxxx

kerry just saw your post sorry honey, i think i was worse when was off the meds too, must really feckup your hormones or something. Nothing we can say to make it any better but we know how you feel and are here for you if you need to talk.


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Sarah, sorry the  got you hun. I don't see any harm in you going and seeing the doc for a referal. Hopefully you won't need it and you can just cancel any appts.

Kerry hun sorry you are still feeling  today. I know there is nothing we can say apart from we all know how you feel and none of us are going mad like people may think it is just the trauma of what we are going through.  this is your month.

Twiggy, sod what everyone else thinks, if you are entitled to time off for your hosp appts then take it. I know it's awful having tension around and you don't need that when ttc but sometimes you just have to think of yourself.

Hi Sal, binty and everyone else.

Girls I got a hypnotherapy cd for trying to conceive. It is really good and helps you to relax and get in tune with your body. Also can be used if going for IVF, below is the link if anyone is interested. I only got it end of last week so I am hoping it my do the trick this month . I'll try anything at the moment!!

http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/1676/30436.html

Jo
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi jo, thanks for that i know you are right but people can be funny, i hope cd works for you honey 

I have just been surfing the net to see about timing intercourse after hcg injection, hosp told me would be 12 hours to 3 days so to do it as much as possible but on net it says 36 hours to 70 odd?? so i dont know whether to try again tonight or wait and save it up a bit until tomorrow night again? sorry this is all tmi but dont know who else to ask.

dont want to waste it all before ov occurs (i know it can live a few days most likely 2 or 3) so maybe tomorrow would be best? who knows.

I better go and o something, speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning Girls

Kerry.. sorry your still feeling   and I know there's nothing any of us can say but we are here for you if you want to chat hun.
Twiggy.. I wouldn't pay any attention to the others if yur entitled to time off for hosp take it.
Sarah.. sorry witch got you hun.  It can't hurt to get a referral as Jo said you can always cancel the appts when you get your BFP.
Sal.. missed you yesterday.  Good luck for Thurs appt I'd def   if she says that again.
Jo.. hope you the CD works.
B3ndy.. are you feeling any better today hun  

Well BMS again last night (I'm going to be walking like John Wayne by the end of the week  ) dh said he could get used to this everynight anyway cd14 today and no ov pains yet.

Must run and get some work done. catch up with you all later.

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Phew...she's gone! God I wish this black cloud would lift. anyway this made me smile. Spoke to DH before and he said in the middle of the night I sat up and put my glasses on, waited a few minutes then he said "Are you OK?" to which I replied "Yes, just going to the loo" but didn't move! Then I lay back down with my glasses on and he said "Thought you were going to the loo", "No, can't be bothered" and fell back asleep! Told you I'm going   . Just said to him I should be going into the Priory for two weeks while they all go to Portugal!

Binty....you sound like Flower with her John Wayne swagger! He he he, enjoy hun  

Jo...Your CD sounds good. Read somewhere else about using hypnotherapy for IF. Let us know how you get on.

Twiggy....I would take no notice of what they others say. You've had it confirmed your entitled to have the time off, so your not breaking any rules or anything. And you don't need the stress hun.  I would get jiggy again tomorrow night, you should be covered today.

Sarah...5th cycle is good then hun. Fingers crossed you won't need your 6th  

Sal...hope your OK hun. I know how the depression thing can be. I went thru an awful spell leading up to our wedding, and have suffered bouts of it since. I think we put so much pressure on ourselves it manifests into these awful feelings. Big   honey.

B3ndy..you busy hun?  

Witchie....you around hun

Almost finished what DBB has left me to do. Should be job hunting...BUT I HATE IT!!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey chicks

am here - but v busy - so will catch up laters with personals etc

am feeling much better today - infact felt back to my 'old self' almost straightaway after my acupuncture yesterday (miracle worker!!) Still getting af pains (though not as bad) - but don't feel as   or anxious.

Sal, binty, jo, twiggy, kerry, sarah - thanks for your thoughts yesterday girls and sorry didnt come on to 'chat'  but I was in SUCH a bad mood, and by the time I got back from acupuncture you'd all gone!

will 'chat' laters when get home - not long to go now!!

   to you all

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls
I am soooo   now just read the following poem on a 2WW diary and I am   I should be 6 months pregnant but actually the poem has made me feel my angel is there somewhere  
God we are all   today aren't we.....lets hope we feel better tomorrow.
B3ndy - I have decided to go for accupuncture now  

WHAT MAKES A MOTHER

I thought of you and closed my eyes and prayed to God 
today
I asked "What makes a Mother?"
And I know I heard Him say.
"A Mother has a baby"
This we know is true
"But God can you be a Mother,
When you baby is not with you?"
"Yes, you can" He replied
With confidence in His voice
"I give many women babies,
When they leave it is not their choice.
Some I send for a lifetime,
And others for a day.
And some I send to feel your womb,
But there is no need to stay."
"I just don't understand this God
I want my baby to be here."
He took a deep breath and cleared His throat,
And then I saw a tear.
"I wish I could show you,
What your child is doing today.
If you could see your child's smile
With all the other children and say...
'We go to Earth to learn our lessons,
Of love and life and fear.
My Mommy loved me so much ,
I got to come straight here.
I feel so lucky to have a Mom,
Who had so much love for me.
I learned my lessons very quickly.


My Mommy set me free.
I miss my Mommy oh so much,
But I visit her every day.
When she goes to sleep,
On her pillow is where I lay.
I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek,
And whisper in her ear.
Mommy don't be sad today.
I'm your baby and I'm here.'
"So you see my dear sweet ones,
Your children are okay.
Your babies are born in My home,
And this is where they'll stay.
They'll wait for you with Me,
Until your lesson's through.
And on the day that you come home
They'll be at the gate for you.
So now you see what makes a Mother.
It's the feeling in her heart
It's the love you had so much of
Right from the very start
Though some on earth may not realize,
You are a Mother,
Until their time is done.
They'll be up here with Me one day
And know you are the best one!"

Author unknown


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh my god!! If I was   enough before, I certainly am now!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am sorry hun did not mean to make you even more   .....god WE NEED TO BE HAPPY!!!!!!!!  Anyone got a kingsize snickers?  Sal?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't be silly hun, I'm fine! But a Snickers would be good!  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh I haven't weighed my self since hols gonna weigh Friday but last night I ate a mars bar (I Know know why as af turned up )

Gotta go and do some work - catch you all later!

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I went back to WW last wednesday, not been great but will see tomorrow night!

 to all

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry not been around much but I have been rejecting all the applicants yipeeeeee less students(i wish) oh and i have been looking for holiday insurance!!

I will log on when i get home as i am going shortly. But i am thikiing about you all. 

And Sarah  I know what you mean about thinking what if and if only. I would have 3 kid by now if only !!!!!

Love Sal x

Ps i might just get a snickers on the way home


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

3 kids imagine that!!!!    I would love a big family!!!!!  Might be chaotic but I would love it......
right gonna get some lunch.
ByeeeeXXXX


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi girls,

I have been lurking around but not posting as not been feeling too good.  I know a lot of you seem to be the same (Sarah, B3ndy, Kerry, Sally & Twiggy) and I really wish I could say or do something to cheer you all up, but the only think that will do that is a BFP!!!

Me & dh had too much to drink on Saturday at a family party and both got very upset so now MIL thinks we have totally lost the plot!!  So much has happened over the last few weeks, what we my Nan & Mum I think we just needed to let it all out.  We both feel loads better now but I just need to convince MIL that we are not crazy!  She thinks we need to get back to our old selfs and be more positive, but what she doesn't realise that after ttc for nearly 6 years and 4 mc we will never be the same people we were before.

Anyway rant over!!  I had a hosp appt yesterday and will be on tamoxifen for next 3 months, i have to take it cd2 -6, same as clomid and she has started the ball rolling for my NHS IVF referral.  I have asked for a HSG as I have never had one (booked twice but cancelled when I got a BFP), which will take around 2-3 months plus loads of blood tests, so referral won't be done until around August and then around 3 months waiting list which isn't too bad.  Although as I am not in the "unexplained ttc for 3 years" category I may not get the funding but my consultant has told me to appeal and she is sure I will win the appeal.  She was really sweet and said that although I have been pg I still don't have a baby so why should I be penalised!!

Thanks for listening and I am sure we will all have some happy news soon.

Love Tracy xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

We are all a right bunch of happy so and so's at the minute arent we. Look what happens when Flower goes away we all start falling apart!!

SO I have a joke for you

A lady dwarf goes to the doctors complaining that her fanny hurts,

Doctor says lift up your skirt and I will examine you, 

So she lifts her skirt up and after a few minutes of poking and prodding the doctors asks the nurse to hand his some scissors,   

At this point the dwarf is pooping herself and says what on earth are you going to do, 

The doctor replies    Trim an inch off the top of your wellies then they wont rub on your fanny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Sorry that was one of dh's jokes and he isnt very politically correct  

Sal x
  
Ps Just bought some lovely flip flops for my hols. That makes 39 in total!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that made me chuckle Sal - they're SOOOO politically correct at work we wouldn't be able to write a script with the word 'dwarf' in it - it would have to be phrased as 'someone who is vertically challenged!'

Binty - sending you lots of   for the shag fest!!  

Tracy - - it's amazing what a good old   will do....how come you're switching to tamoxifen now? a three month waiting list for IVF isn't bad. Sounds quite positive.

Sarah - sorry the old   got you - how long did that make your cycle this month then? It's enuf to send you   isn't it? I'd def recommend the acupuncture - it was amazing yesterday how much more relaxed i was when i came out - the black clouds really did lift.

Talking of black clouds - Kerry - sorry you're feeling so   still hon - have you looked anymore into acupuncture?...or even reflexology? aswell as helping with the ttc it might help to take your mind off everything for a bit. How does your holiday figure in your ' timings' for next month.

I think what 'Dr B3ndy' orders is a clomid chicks meet up - maybe we should rearrange our get together and have a good old   - get it all off our chests!

S
xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Sarah Just read that poem   

I know I am lucky getting my BFP and feel so blessed everyday, but nothing will make me forget my first little angle that grew wing and flew.  I still feel sad as I should be giving it a little brother and sister to this little one.  Don't think it ebery gets easier.

kim xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

great one Sal - sounds like the ones my dh comes out with


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Tracey ..... Nice to "see" you hun. Sorry to hear you've been  . Like the girls say sometimes a good   make you feel so much better. Don't worry too much about MIL thinking your mad, you concentrate on you and DH feeling better.  

Sal...  I like it!! More flip flops, your DH will go mental! 

B3ndy...keep meaing to ring my reflexology woman but not got round to it. Might ring later. I always felt better after a session.

Kim...  hun.

Bev...you ok honey?

Twiggy, Jo & Binty...hope your not working to hard girls!

Bored now! Got work to do but can't be   !!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I like that Sal - he he he.  39 pairs of flip flops  

Kim - 

B3ndy - good idea - was thinking that earlier!

Tracey - Hiya hun 

Kerry - you around?

Twiggy/Binty et al - HELLO

God I am soooo fed up with a certain friend who has 2 kids saying how lucky we are to be childfree.....ummmm she knows we are TTC and have had a m/c I feel like fecking   knocking her block off.  I just want to go to bed and not see anyone....anyone else like that?


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

*B3ndy*, this will be my 7th month on clomid, 3 cycles when I got my last BFP in Dec 05 and 4 this time, so I think my consultant thought maybe tamoxifen may help. It works in the same way as clomid but I think the side affects are usually better . It is worth a try!

*Kerry*, thanks both me and dh feel loads better, so MIL will just have to get used to us being mad!!  I hope you feel better after your holiday, sometimes a  from everyday life can work wonders.

*Sarah*, sorry you are still feeling so down . I would go and talk to your GP and start the ball rolling for a referal, I know I feel loads better having a plan of action if the clomid & tamoxifen dosen't work.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah how horrible of your friend - so inconsiderate....like you're childless out of choice!! no wonder you feel like   her...and as for the hiding self away in bed - that's EXACTLY how I felt yesterday and that's exactly what I did. You def need days like that. I got to the point yesterday where I was feeling I had noone to talk to and felt really alone (I don't mean dh or family - sometimes you need other people to offload to that aren't as closely involved) 
A good friend of mine who I used to chat to quite a bit about IF problems I try to avoid seeing now - coz everytime I went round there she spent the whole time moaning about how she wanted to give her dh a boy (they already had two girls) and I just thought hold on love - at least you've got children - I couldn't care less what sex I had, I just want a baby - I used to come away feeling so   thinking she was a proper selfish old moo.....as my clock ticks away i'll be lucky to get one before I'm 40 let alone two.....grrrr some people!!

good luck with the tamoxifen Tracy - like you say - its worth a try.

Sarah - I agree - get the ball rolling - at least you can back out if you get a bfp and give your place up for someone else


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

to all, think we all need one today!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

............


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - did you do front bum or back bum for your pesseries?  

Just wondered


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

......haven't had to 'go there' yet as I have to take them the day after my LH surge and seeing as I was already on cd21 when I went to see consultant last month it was too late, so it's for this next cycle...though i'm not convinced I need them to be honest as I only had one day worth of spotting before af arrived this month.

talking of af though - and sorry if this is tmi - but do you think this is wierd...am now day 4 of af (all previous months since started clomid in Aug I have finished by cd3 - but this will be second month without clomid) and this aft I went to loo to 'change things' and I passed the most HUGE clot....and yet I haven't had any clotting before this (for this month)...and there seems to be no let up/easing off...even still getting the cramps...could it just be body sorting self out after lap d'you reckon?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...mine have been the same post-clomid. Passing a lot more clots definitely, and period lasting a lot longer than it used to. Its HORRID!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

B3ndy, I am sure its nothing to worry about hun, probably your body getting sorted as you said.  I have always passed huge clots (bigger than your average strawberry) hope that no one is eating.  

I'm sorry to see you are all still  , thinking of all of you.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

could be hun.....god knows    I look back on the days before TTC fondly.....having sex whenever and not having to lie down afterwards (unless we wanted too!!!) - BLISS. and who cared about periods?  I did nt examine any thing especially CM


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ah, those were the days!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

god those were the days Sarah - no worries about lying in damp patches!! (god I hate that)

Kerry - that's interesting to see you're having clotting post clomid. thing is I've always passed clots, with and without clomid whilst having af, which was what i thought the lap would sort out.....and I didn't have any for first few days of this af, til today - and this one was horrid - def bigger than yer average strawberry (nicely put Bev!! ) 

howz you and not so little bean doing Bev?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ughhhh gross !!!!!

I am logging off in a minute to hide in my bed with bow   hopefully be better tomorrow!  I have some new pics of bow to bore you with so will try and put them on here tomorrow if I have time 

Have a good evening everyone.

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah..have a ncie night with Bow.

B3ndy..I've never really had clots. Sometimes, sorry tmi, they are tiny one, but loads of them, other times they are larger. Do you think its anything to worry about or just from Clomid?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

chuck - hope you feel more  tomorrow - (get booking in with that acupunturist!!)

s
xx[br]Posted on: 16/05/06, 16:09Kerry - I'm not sure about the clot thing - I thought it was all related with my endo - but there again it was the school of thought of my first (useless consultant) that clotting was not unusual during an af, especially if it had been a particularly long cycle because it is the body's only way of getting rid of so much blood...but this cycle was only 30 days long and was post lap - so I'm not sure how much I hold with that theory


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah mine have been 29 days for 3 months, then 35/36 this cycle. Who knows, we're always the last to know whats going on with our bodies!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

there is that!!    ...and to be honest - some days I'd rather not know - it's the what if's that send me   most months!!

still - talking of what's going on with my body my eyelids are starting to shut - so think I'd better have a nap before my ironing lady turns up with dh's shirts all nicely ironed (one less chore for me to do!! )

have a fab night!! 

'see' ya's all tomorrow everyone!


S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I managed to do 4 weeks of ironing last night!  

Have a nice sleep hun

xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls 

have a nice night 

b3ndy i get huge clots as well, makes you feel sick, you can feel them comming out and have to run to loo, oh the joys of being a woman 

I booked an appointment at an accupuncturist yesterday for 8th june (1st one i could get), does it hurt?

sal loved the joke 

sarah thanks for making me cry  only kidding hon was  very sad poem but nice in a way. hope you and kerry and b3ndy and sal all feel better tomorrow.People can be so insensitive sometimes. Someone stopped me in the street last week to congratulate me on my brilliant news about the baby, i managed not to cry and he wasnt to know, got me muddled up with my brother  still it hurts. 

binty good luck for bms tonight, i looked up zita wests book and it says have sex between 36-40 hours after hcg trigger injection so better try again tonight as well.

ok better get on hi to all you other lovely ladies, bev, tracey,kim

twiggy xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh I know what I forgot to tell you. DH went to the dry cleaners yesterday and the lady in there knows us. She said to DH " Are you a dad yet?" And he was like "Er no, why?" "Well I saw you with a pregnant lady the other day and assumed you were about to be". He said, "Um no, unless she hasn't told me something!"  I said I hope she hadn't seen me on Staurday at the wedding (the dry cleaners is opposite the church) and thought I was PG or about to drop! OMG I'd be devastated!

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like I might have missed you all again - been really busy at work b****y tenants  

Twiggy.. looks like we will both be doing the John Wyane walk this month   
B3ndy/Kerry.. I always get cloats was told this was due to Endo and when i told cons at last appt (1st following op) he said that clots were to be expected as it was my body getting rid of all the yuky stuff following the op. 

I've got a massage booked tonight 8:00 at home for 1 hour I'm so looking forward to feeling relaxed I've been getting so stressed today at work its not funny - all cause I've got Thursday booked off (for my dad's inquest  ) and people I work with have been asking me all day to cancel it as they need me to do stuff for them   - I keep telling them I can't and they keep pushing for why   and I'm sticking to my guns and telling them no and its none of their business  

Sorry for the rant girls - why are some people so nosey  

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty - nosey feckers tell them to bog off  

I have booked acupuncture on the 30th May - bit scared but got to do something...also have booked an appointment to see GP on the 6th June and am asking to get a private referral as I am not happy that I have been stuck on clomid havent had my tubes checked (because I have had a pregnancy) and not had lining checked.

anyway hope everyone OK today - I am feeling a little   as long as people with babies and preggers women stay away I will be fine (not inc Bev and Kim  )

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

ARGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh!!!!! Just typed a really long post and feckin' server went down!!!!!!! Sorry can't be bothered to type it again!! Hope everyone is ok??

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh dear Kerry  Take a deep breath and count to ten.(but secretly I am glad it doesnt just happen to me!!)

How are we all today?? Are we any cheerier?

I have made a momentous decision to stop seeing my **** and try and cheer up. Poor dh doesnt know what to do with me at the minute. I have stopped watching anything on the tv that involves babies or pregnancy and I am trying to be my normal happy self.

Lets see how long it lasts!!!!!!!!!!

Love Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Hope you are all feeling a bit   today.

Well my day started really ****e taxi company didn't turn up to take me to the station so had to run with our overnight case to the bus - just missed it and had to wait 15mins for the next one.  Got in the office and everyone is asking why I have a case I wish they would all mind their fecking business   as if it isn't hard enough for me with tomorrow to deal with  .  Sorry rant over.

Sal.. try to stay   hope the resolution works  
Kerry.. how are you hun  
Sarah.. good luck with the referral and acupunture   I'm so scared on needles I couldn't do it  

Well onto a happier note have you all read minky79's post she got BFP   that cheered me up a bit.

Anyway best get on a do some work.  Chat later.

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

BOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Another feckin' BFP!! Now don't get me wrong, of course I'm happy for them all, I'm just a little peeved that its not happening to one of us!  WHY WHY WHY?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning girls

Sarah - sounds like a good plan hon - the referral - won't that be around the time of your wedding anniversary? (I only remember coz mine's on June 3rd and you said before that you got hitched around the same time)

Sal - glad to hear you're feeling more   hon - is your appt with consultant tomorrow or next Thurs ....remember to push for the met!!

Binty - I don't envy you having to go through the inquest tomorrow hon.

Kerry - i read your last post yesterday - surely if the woman knows you and dh she would have recognised you? so she must have meant someone else hon. And I know what you mean about the bfps...the mini baby boom seems to be steering clear of some of us 'oldies'

Ola Twiggy, Jo, Shara, Kim and BEv - how is everyone doing today?

Anyone had anymore thoughts about a clomid chicks get together?

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry if upset everyone didn't mean too  

B3ndy.. a meet up sounds good


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Cons is next Thursday 25th so I have a week to get my act together so that I can be assertive without bursting into tears.

Kerry  I kow what you mean, I know I have dd and I appreciate that I am lucky in that respect but everytime I go to school to collect ehr another mum is either pushing thier 2nd or 3rd in the pram or looks fit to burst. It really sucks that us "oldies" are still here and we have tried everything. Why oh why

But I am gonna stay positive I would be just as chuffed if one of you lot got a bfp. Ithink we all need a few  little positive vibes

And Binty it isnt your fault we are all just a little naffed off at being on this board for over 5 years and having nothing to show for it

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...  don't be silly hun! Not upset anyone, I read the BFP news first so would have posted anyway! 

B3ndy...I bloomin hope so, unless she thought I was preggers?? I had a black pashmina on on Saturday, kind of poncho like, maybe she assumed I had a bump!!

Sal...glad your more positive hun, ncie to have you back


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I love my poncho as I can go out the house is my grotty t-shirt I wear when doing the housework!!

Just got dd some bikinis and a england sun hat for spain. I can tbelive that we are gonna be away and dh will be at home and I should be ov'ing. So June really will be a total month off!!

SAl xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - that might be good for you in the long run - just not having to worry about anything to do with ttc for a month - and it will only be a month...before you know it you and dh will be swinging from chandeliers!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

NO chandelier swinging for me. What with my dodgy back and oversized backside it could be tricky!!!!

I have just got another pair of flip flops. I am gonna have to pack when dh isnt around and convince him I bought them in spain!!


Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

- i'm doing that all the time ...when dh asks if Im wearing sommit new - I tell him I've had it ages - just not got round to wearing it!!    

does that bring your tally up to 40 now then?!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yep I have 40 and dd has 9. But all mine go through your toes but dd's dont. And I will probably buy a few in spain.

but hey ho!!!!!

I am hungry and want to go home. So I am finishing at 1230

Sal x[br]Posted on: 17/05/06, 11:11B3ndy i have just sent you some bubbles. You were a little low on them !!

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love flip flops!   Bought some nice silver ones in Tesco florence & Fred for Hols.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I love them too but only got one pair left and I got those about 2 years ago may have to sneek out and buy some at the weekend. 

Am going though a stage of loving open toe cork wedge shoes my friend got me a pair from the market for £6 Faith seconds  

B3ndy.. I do the same as you with clothes and shoes otherwise dh would go mental


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty..I have some like that, their so comfy!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - our wedding anniversary is 22nd June - gosh will have to start dropping hints....your wedding day was my hen weekend - was very hot!!! Bet you were sweaty!!!!  

Binty - not ur fault hun  

Kerry / Sal - I know what you mean about BFP's you must of hated me when I got mine on the first month   I am getting very bitter in my old age  

Sal - 40 pairs      when you off to Spain?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah Stewart....don't be so ridiculous! Of course we didn't, you were already one of us by then!

[br]Posted on: 17/05/06, 12:02PS. Just swallowed a dandelion seed, that can't be good!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - bless you hon - blowing u some back now!!! 

Kerry - you   - how can you swallow a dandelion seed?

Sarah - it was a really muggy weekend - can remember it clearly - running round like headless chicken trying to do everything right up until last minute. luckily by the Monday the air cleared a little - we had a small rain shower and then blue skies for rest of day. Was v stressful though...cake lady was 6 hours late!! (hence my decision to turn my hand to cake making! - should've done my own!) and I left the childminder (who looked after my bro and I as babies) off the seating plan (mum never forgave me for that! )


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Home now and much happier. Just popped to Asda and bought myself a Patricia Cornwell thriller book for my hols. I wanted Digital Fortress by Dan Brown but they had sold out. i will get it beofre I go though.

Sarah  Of course we didnt hate you when you got pg. you were well and truley one of us and you deserved it. We go away on 16th june me dd and my Dad. I cant wait. But it wikll be wierd. I have only ever been apart from dh for 3 nights when I was in hopspital having dd.

Off to hide my flip flops. back in a tick!

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OK I am well and truly told off.  Kerry - I get scared when you call me 'sarah stewart' just like when DH calls me 'Sarah' rather then my pet name (not telling you what it is!!!)

Ohhhh I want ANOTHER holiday


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

When I was on my way upstairs there was a knock at the door and my other shoes have arrived along with a skirt and 3 tops. There arent flip flops though they are little embroidered pumps to wear at night. Dh will defo go ape now

Sal x


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi all

Im off to Greece in 3 weeks and i have just startong taking 100mg of clomid. Is there a risk of OhSS?
Am i just being stupid?

Claire xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - you're going to run out of space to hide stuff soon!!     

Any guesses at your pet name Sarah? is it animal related?  

talking of hiding stuff - I'm going to have to hide my mobile phone bill (which comes out of our bills account)...it's normally between £20-£25 each month - gulp - it's £65 for this month ....the afternoon I found out about Wonder Boy I rang a colleague of mine at home (but she hasnt got a landline) so rang her from my moby (silly mare!!) and was on for an hour and a half...that ONE call alone was £28 worth!!      ........holy poo - that'll teach me for  !!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

@ B3ndy you chatterbox you!!!!!  Hmmmm is it animal related?  In a way I suppose it could be.

BB Monster - I am only on 50mg and have no scans or anything just blood tests.....see what your cons says, you should be fine....if a little


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

See it isnt just me !!!!!!!B3ndy  

Claire   Are you having any tracking done? The first time I took clomid I had nothing but on my 2nd and 3rd round I had cd 21 bloods done. Try not to worry to much

Sal x

Ps Kerry   How on earth did you swallow a dandelion seed?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm going to have to be extra   with dh tonight and hope he doesn't notice anything - he'll wonder if I'm after money!  

does your pet name rhyme Sarah? I always call dh by his full name when I get angry at him and he says I remind him of his mum - God forbid!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

O am off to collect dd now. And it has started chucking it down. Good old British weather.

If I dont catch you later have a lovely evening and B3ndy good luck with the bum kissing

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal...I love Patricia Cornwell, read all her books. And Kathy Reichs, same kind of thing. Got Digital Fortress at home, not read it yet though.

B3ndy..I was drinking coffee and there were loads floating around and one just popped down my throat!

Sarah...I always full name people, makes me   when I do it to Max he's kind of like "who the heck is she speaking to"?!! Hmm..pet name, anything to do with cats??

Claire...you'll be fine sweetie don't' worry. Just enjoy your hols, what CD will you be on when you go?

Binty, Twiggy & Jo...you OK??

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal -    is what I'm good at!!    ..........


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry having bad time at the mo very   thinking about dad not goo d at work when you have lots to do  

Sal.. I've got digital fortress and read it if you want to borrow it PM me with your address I'll send it to you


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

aw binty - I'm sorry you're so   - I hope you'll have lots of support for you there tomorrow - will there other member of your family there?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty - 

Kerry - me too I full name people too....reckon we are related infact my dad has discovered some of the family went to cheshire in 1800's could that be your family?

Bow only answers to Bowie Stewart now!!!!!!

Sal - its raining here too and I am still wearing flip flops!!!!!!!

B3ndy - Hmmmmm have a good evening creeping to DH


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

Hmm i'm in my flipflops too - I know the UK is never Bahama sunshine, but when i left this morning with my painted toes and a glimmer of sun i thought flipflops all the way was the answer!! Anyone got any wellies going spare! xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Smelly....I've got pink leopard print wellies!

Sarah...no hun, my folks only moved here in 1973! They are from North London, thats where their family is from. I'm sure though we could be distant relatives! I'll have to grill my dad on holiday and see if I can fine out some stuff!

Binty....  darling. Can't imagine how your feeling, but your in my thoughts. I'm sure things will go well tomorrow, as well as they can do anyway. Is DH going with you?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

it's so cold in ' Essex-shire' today I might put the heating back on!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its pretty chilly here too  

Someone come and take these chocolate digestives away from me! No hope for weigh in tonight!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - I have pink and white spotty wellies....DH always laughs @ me when I am in the garden!!!!

Smelly - I love flip flops and painted toe nails (have to wax my toes though otherwise v.v hairy  ) am keeping my flip flops on until end of september don't care what the weather is!!!!!

B3ndy - we have our heating on @ work.....my toes are cold


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sounds like you need some 'toe gloves' Sarah!!    

Kerry - know what you mean about the munchies - I got home from work today and didn't fancy a sandwich...I've been feeling really fussy about what I have to eat at the mo - don't want this, don't want that (doing dh's head in!) ....so I had a bowl of ice cream for lunch    ....  for tonight!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for your kind words dh will be with me tomorrow but he's finding it hard aswell as he knew my dad for 15 years.

B3ndy.. have pink toe socks at home very comfy  
Kerry.. my wellies are the really lovely green variety 2 sizes too big so dh can wear them as well  

I've decided I don't care what the cons say about loosing weight I'm going to eat what I feel like and sod em other people don't have to worry


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

at the minute you've got other things to think about Binty so munch away if you feel like it - no point making yourself feel more . Good  luck for tomorrow - will be thinking about you. HOpe it goes ok.

listen chicks - I'm going to 'do one' now - am pooped and need some shut eye.

hope you all have a good evening.

S
xx 

(p.s Sarah - forgot to reply to your q earlier about acupuncture - no it doesn't hurt - I've only ever felt needles go in once when I had a wierd pins and needles sensation go down one of my fingers on my left hand as they went in - but the acupuncturist says this is common and is to do with the iridium or sommit on the needles..........good luck with it!)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks B3ndy!  MMMmm Ice Cream for lunch....and I thought I was naughty having white bread instead of brown...did not enjoy it either  

Right ladies I am off now catch you all tomorrow. Byeeeeeee 

Binty - will be thinking of you


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...I have those socks, they're fab aren't they! Very weird to wear.

Sarah...Heating? Are you mad  

B3ndy..have a nice sleep hun. Not hopefulf or tonight but we'll see!!

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry.. Good luck with weigh in[br]Posted on: 17/05/06, 16:03best log off soon as need to leave on time.

Chat to you all on Friday


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank honey. Hope you get on ok tomorrow.
Lol
xxxxxx


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

You girls have a faberoo selection of wellies. I need to join the gang. I did get my niece some ladybird ones - so cute - but i don't think i could get away with them!!! Although they did have a matching raincoat too - so i could be tempted!!!
Kerry B & B3ndy - Good luck with your weigh in. xx
Binty - I've only just joined this thread so i know you don't know me well yet but i wish you lotsa of love and thoughts for tomorrow honey. xx
Sarahstewart - I'm so glad there is someone else out there that waxes their toes!! I blame it on the Clomid myself! I wouldn't be surprised if i don't get a beard by Xmas!
To all the lovely ladies - night, night and catch up Friday. Sweet Dreams xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls sorry not been on today will try and get on more tomorrow.

binty yeh def going for john wayne impersonation this month  and i dont think i hav ov yet as temp still not up this morning, so may have to try for three in a row  although dh says def nothing left in the tanks now  will make him try anyway  good luck for tomorrow

do any of you girls know where chisholm in london is? and if any good hotels near here. My boss is sending me on a training course down there and will have to book tomorrow. 

hi smelly dont think we have met. p.s i shave my toes does that count  i also pluck my chin  i blame the pcos

hi kerry hope weigh in goes well


b3ndy good to hear accupuncture not sore, i was worrying about that too, have a nice relaxing night.


sal and all you other lovely ladies i better go, speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just seen another BFP - AND its not one of us   come on girls we have to get one soon.....who is left to test?  Witchie?  Come on hun      

Back later

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Feeling   again today, although had a good weigh in - 4lbs! Don't know how as I've been very naughty! Never mind.  Back soon

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Kerry Well done peeps keep it up!!!!

Sarah  I know I saw that too. I just wish it was you or B3ndy or Kerry or Flower,Binty,Twiggy Or any of us that have been here ages

B3ndy  Hows it hangin hun??

Binty  I know you not around but your in my thoughts

Twiggy  Hiya chicken

Well Bms got underway last night. Not in the usual manner though. I was doing my back exercises in my nightie on the living room floor and the next thing dh had pounced!! I think it was just the excitement of the football got to much lol but any bms is good

Tyr not to work to hard ladies it is afterall nearly weekend

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - 

Sal     hope the curtains were closed  

Right I really have lots to do so will pop back on at lunchtime.......

B3ndy - Where are you?

Twiggy, Smelly - Hiya  

Binty - ditto what Sal said.

Anyone know when Flower s back?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Not sure when Flower is due back. didnt she fly on a friday? So may be she will be around monday.


I will be back later too i have this really hard template to draw up and it is doing my head in


Catch you later my lovelys

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower is due back Sunday but its her DH's grandads funeral Monday or Tuesday so not sure when she's back on.

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well as you can see I am fed up with working already!!

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I can't be arsed either! Hungry!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

- that didn't take long Sal!!

Well - dh didn't get in til 8.30pm last night so I couldn't be   being all  with him and just came out with price of bill....he wasn't v.impressed - but if anything was more   with the company for charging so much for one call. Phew!!

Saw that bfp too this am, and like you sarah don't want to take anything away from Keza - but what the   is going on girls?? we're getting left behind again  ......I just hope it's coz we're all due a 'bumper crop' when we do get our bfp's!! I even began looking at the Ceram website for more info on IVF in Spain (much cheaper than here in UK) though not sure how it works - whether you need to be referred or not.

is it me - or does anyone else find the fact we can no longer post on the ask a nurse thread a pain? (though I totally understand why)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh why can't we??


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

still bored. But I have just sorted out my e111 nd our insurance

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I did mine online the other day, much easier! 

11 more get ups for work girls! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - yep its a pain !!!!  

Kerry - 11 get ups WOO HOO!!!!

Flower - I am fed up of work too....am off to get my nails done at lunch time


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw nice piccie of Bow hun.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Doesnt Bow look soooo cute

29 more get ups  and only 19 more work get ups yipeeeeeee

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ah I can't wait. Two weeks of     and   !!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Awwww I have got to start planning my next holiday!!!! DH fancies going away in November and the choices are....Florida Keys, Cuba, Mexico or Bali (thats my choice as we went on our honeymoon) gonna talk to DH about it at the weekend....when we finally see each other!!!!  

Pic of Bowie is a bit small isn't it?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

No  for me while i am on  so I will have to have lots of  instead!!

I am soooo bored today. I hate working when the sun is out. And I will bet you al that by the time I actually get out of this hell hole it will be raining.

What a proper little ray of sunshinre I am today   

Sal x[br]Posted on: 18/05/06, 12:14I am off homeski now ladies.

I will catch you all later

Have a lovely afternoon

Love Sal xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

DH has been trying to mow the lawn all week but its been bloody  every day!

I loved Cuba. And Mexico, but not the Atlantic side wouldn't go there, Pacific is much nicer! We're looking at Egypt for October with some friends
[br]Posted on: 18/05/06, 12:34


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am here Kerry - have nice new nails (thank god they had really grown!!!)

Hmmmm where did you go in Mexico and what time of year did you go?

Sal - its been raining here all day!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love having new nails! Went last week, next appt day we go away so they'll be nice for hols.

We went to Peurto Vallarta and I would highly recommend it, its lovely. We'd go back in a flash. I would go to Cancun, but would prefer to go on the other side. [br]Posted on: 18/05/06, 14:25 where the heck is everyone?? 

[br]Posted on: 18/05/06, 15:33Just me then!! Gonna log off then!! 

See ya's tomorrow

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Awww Kerry I am sorry I was busy for a bit ......Have a good evening hun!!!! I am off to Boots to stock up on vitamins!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi girls

sorry i missed you today - came home and went to bed for 3 and a half hours - was knackered!!
Just wanted to come on tonight and have a bit of a   - my best mate came round tonight to tell me she is 15 weeks gone (with no 3) and whilst I'm over the moon for her, I'm also gutted. Bless her she got really upset telling me as she knows what we've been going through (she was really nervous too)
Had a   with dh when she'd gone - don't know how many more people coming round to tell me their 'good news' I can take.
Just found this poem on the 2ww section - kinda sums up how I'm feeling right now.

Dream of motherhood

When the day seems long 
And the hours drag by
I close my eyes and dream

I dream of that babe I long to hold in my arms
And of the day I become a mum

When it’s all too much 
And the world’s not fair
I close my eyes and dream

I dream of my baby and its beautiful smile
And of the day I become a mum

When I feel alone
And oh so sad
I close my eyes and dream

I dream of laughter and of happier times
And of the day I become a mum

When there is no answer or words to explain
The pain I feel inside

I dream that one day a miracle will happen 
And I will become a mum

When the day is long
And life is hard
And no-one seems to care
I hold in my heart that dreams can come true
and one day I will be a mum


S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Awwww B3ndy hunny I am sorry we weren't around last night when you needed us!  (I was watching BB7 how sad am I? )  I wish I could wave a magic wand over us lot and get us pregnant and I sometimes think why why why is it us?  I hope you are feeling better today, it sucks this IF doesn't? 

On a positive side its FRIDAY!  and although its raining (again) I plan on having a great weekend with DH ......I am trying to come to terms with what we have and we have a good life and it may be without kids but we have found each other  

That poem made me cry   thank god I am in the office on my own at the minute!!!!

Chat later

Hugs

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw B3ndy...so sorry you had a bad night hun. Sorry we weren't here for you. I hope you feel better today, well as much as you can. Take comfort in knowing that we know how you feel honey   Lovely poem too, going to print that off.

Sarah...I was sad and watched BB too. What a bunch of weirdo's! Could eb quite entertaining! Not sure if I am going to watch it though!

Well, ITS FRIDAY!!    , another week over! Only 7 more work get ups to go!! And two more sleeps till TAKE THAT!!!! Woo hoo!!

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

FRIDAY Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - I agree I would not have lasted 5 minutes in there last night!!!!!!  I don't think I am gonna waste my summer watching it!!!! Davina does my head in always being 'up the duff'   
Mind you if the weather stays this [email protected] I will have to watch it on E4 all weekend!!!!!!!     

TAKE THAT - YUMMY - have a great time!!!!!!

Sal - Hiya hunny


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Awwww B3ndy I hope you feeling a little better today,. Anf if not go and kick wonder boy in the doodars that will make you feel better!!

I just dont know what is up with us lot htis month. I as soooo depressed I am seriously thinking of going to see my gp again. Dh is starting to get worried too. 
Look what happens when FLower goes away we are falling apart without her.

We should meet up,get drunk and put the whole world to rights. 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Here here  !!!!

Sarah...I know I can't wait. We have floor seats, not that we'll be sitting down!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

except I have given up booze!!!!!!  Thought I would cut it out completely see if it helps me get a BFP.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ola girls

feel bit better this am - thing is I'm not  at her being pregnant, as there are very sad, and personal reasons for them having no 3 (which I won't go into on here) and I don't hold it against her at all....what I'm   and   about is that every darn bu*ger round me seems to decide one day to get preggers and the next day they are.....none of this waiting 3 years.....

Sarah - I didn't touch a drop of   for four months - and it didn't get me any further (sorry to sound so negative but I'm getting so hacked off with giving this and that up and it making no difference)

I watched the start of BB7.....think the Tourette's guy is a step too low

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - are you back on the booze again now   ?
glad you are feeling better hun.....we all know how you feel


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I didn't think the Tourettes guy was a good move either. 

I'm certainly not off the booze, did 2 months at the start of the year and nothign happened! Might as well enjoy myself!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

well - I'm not getting sloshed but if I feel like having one or two glasses at the weekend (but not every weekend) have decided I will.... (though G&T's are less points on WW  )

God I'm so glad I can come on here to speak to you guys about this all - think I'd go   otherwise. I'm afraid I'm starting to drive people away too - I swear to God my friend was sooo nervous about telling me last night and I don't want friends/family to think I'm going to have a breakdown every time they tell me about a pregnancy they clearly worry about breaking the news. I'd never   in front of them - afterall it's good news for them and I wouldn't want to take that happiness away, I just feel   that I'm having to wait so long to be the one to tell THEM.

Talking of getting together and getting   (Sarah - you could always sniff the fumes!) - how do ladies fancy a trip to Essex-shire? I've got the house to myself the weekends of June 17/18 and July 15/16 (while dh is away in Angola) I'd be more than willing to put peeps up (might be sofas, mattresses on floors, cook a meal or two. Or we could arrange another Stratford fest?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Will check my diary. Can't do the weekend in June, we get back from holiday a couple of days before. Will check for the July one.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey that sounds great b3ndy I can do either dates!!!!! Don't worry I think I am gonna do what you said just have 1 or 2 glasses at weekends after this month just want to try it and see what happens  

Do you live in Chelmsford?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

very close - the next town on - billericay


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I will be in Barcelona on 17/18 June but July would probably be ok. I will have to be nice to dh as he will have to look after dd. 

I am starving and it isnt even lunch time yet. But straight after sign language I am going Asda for a rather large bottle of white wine!!! I think after the week we have had I deserve a glass or 3

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw it would be GREAT to see everyone after 'speaking' to you all in 'cyberspace' for so long!! Here's hoping we can all do July then

Get you Sal - you jetsetter you! Barcelona - are you going with dh? (as for the bottle of wine - I've got the Bombay Saphire on chill in the fridge for a glass tonight - I'm working all day tomorrow so can't go too mad!!... and then it's the start of   for us come Sunday)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

We have started bms already but I dont think staying sober will make and difference. We were quite heavy drinker swhen I got caught with dd. And dh is staying at home to look after Hash and my Mum. Me dd and my Dad are going to Barcelona. Dh thinks I need cheering up

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We start   on Monday I think, CD9/CD10. Not sure DH is looking forward to it though   I'm sure I can persuade him otherwise  

Oh I can't wait to go on holiday! So need it.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ah - is this the holiday to Spain Sal?? or is that another holiday (i can't keep up  )

As for the drinking and ttc - one of my 'many' comrades who are currently baking their buns was quite a heavy drinker and it only took her a couple of months to fall. I just stopped coz I kept getting bad hangovers and met   when taking the met tabs.

we're cycling together this month then Kerry - I'll be cd9 on Sunday. Why don't you think your dh is looking 'forward' to it?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi girlies,

Hope you are all having a good day afterall its FRIDAY.

Not had chance to catch up with posts will try over lunch

B3ndy.. would love to meet up but can't do either dates cause dh's brothers birthday 17th June and our 1st wedding anniversary 16th July.

Will catch up with you all later

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey could be a cosy get together....me, Kerry, Sal and Flower (and of course you B3ndy.....)

Right you lot are you trying to make me fall off the wagon    I have a confession......since my m/c I have been drinking a little more than usual ie: a glass of wine nearly EVERY night and lots @ weekends.  So I figure cutting it out completely during the week and taking it steady at weekends and social occasions would be better!!!!  

B3ndy - Bombay Sapphire is DH's fave tipple - bless him I always have one ready for him when he gets in (If I am still awake that is!!!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He's not mentioned TTC for a while, since our appt at St Mary's. When I said the other day (weds) that I'd had OV pains, he said "But its not that time already is it??" !! I'm sure it's just me being over-sensitive. I seem to be taking everything to heart at the moment. He said in bed the other night that he feels really snappy at the moment, and can't be arsed with anyone/thing! Me included I think! I'm sure he just needs a holiday. I've been so  lately I cry at everything, infact I'm welling up again now! Don't know whats wrong with me!

xx[br]Posted on: 19/05/06, 11:58Binty...How did it go yesterday hun? We were all thiking of you 

Sarah.... I lurrrrvveee Bombay, its the best!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty hun I am sorry I missed your post   how you doing hun?

Kerry - Ughhh I hate gin disgusting!!  DH likes it cos I don't nick any of it!!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for your thoughts girls - yesterday was quite tough, they went into alot of detail on what happened and levels of alchol & drugs in his blood. The outcome was suicide with diminished responsibillity due to drug over dose cause of death fire & smoke inhilation. At least it's all over now and I can try to move on.[br]Posted on: 19/05/06, 12:11Just noticed I've got more bubbles thanks girls


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am off now so if I miss you all 

Have a fab super weekend

And BInty glad your ok hun

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw Binty - that must have been difficult to listen to. sending you lots of ...sorry you can't make either of those dates....it's not fixed in stone yet anyway so it may yet change hon!

Sarah - I couldn't stand gin til a year ago - then a friend made me one with a slice of lime in it (not lemon- apparantly makes it taste much more bearable) and slimline tonic with a hint of zest....and I like it so much I've never looked back! ....and as for the  and weekends, you were entitled to let off some steam hon after what you'd been through with the m/c - so don't  yourself up about it.

Kerry - like you say it sounds like your dh is probably just pooped and in need of the hols, getting away from it all and chilling out. And the  - just think - your hormones are all over the place right now without the  tabs AND the met....sometimes it makes me  the way docs take us off/put us back on these hormone tabs at the drop of a hat without a thought of the consequences. just think  thoughts.....and Howards taut buttocks next week!  (kept me going many a night whilst at Uni!!) 

Sal - enjoy your weekend - and the vino!! and keep !!! ....oh - and NO MORE flip flop buying - orders from Trinny...(aka B3ndy!!)

S
xx[br]Posted on: 19/05/06, 12:28See's ya's all in a bitski - am just finishing up before hometime (only 1 more day to go!! phew - can't wait for this week to be over)

Sal - Wonder Boy is off today - so no punch bag for me!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...your right. He just needs a break, we both do. And who knows what might happen  

Binty..that must ahve been awful to hear hun. But I'm glad you managed to get thru it and now you can start to move on. Big   for you.

Sal...you at sign language?

Sarah...Oh, G&T is fab! Gonna  get you to like it!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

actually DH has his with lime in it!!! Might try some tomorrow!!!    Howard yum yum I love him the best!!!  

Binty - glad you are OK must have been a terrible day yesterday.  

Sal - have missed youo now but enjoy the vino!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its lovely with lime in it, better than lemon. Although thats not bad! 

MMMmmm..howard!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh i can taste it now!! shame it's so early in the day and I'm lying here in bed typing this!  

S

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm not a gin drinker but love Vodka & Soda with wedge of lime  think I'm going to have a few of those tonight [br]Posted on: 19/05/06, 14:24B3ndy.. you lucky thing at home in bed. I wish I could have a duvet day


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Think I might have a duvet day on Sunday as the weather is supposed to be really [email protected] (can it get any worse?)    I really want to dig up some of my garden and plant some veggies!!!!!  Might try and do that tomorrow if the weather not too bad!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love vodka and soda with lime! 

Duvet day sounds liek a good idea Sarah. I want to grow some veggie this year but our garden is such a mess I daren't! Is it too late for strawberry plants?
[br]Posted on: 19/05/06, 14:33D'ya know? I feel much more  today, I think its having you guys to  with!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

As they say - a problem shared is a problem halved Kerry!!  

binty - if only I could have the duvet day without having to get up for work in the first place!  ....still only two more weeks of earlies and then it's lie in time!!   just a shame I have to work with Billy ******!!

Sarah - think they've forecast rain for the WHOLE weekend! glad I'm working!! am hoping it clears up by Monday tho as I've got to plant some flowers i bought last weekend....they're sat on the patio looking like drowned rats right now!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah it would be great if we didn't have to work! We could ahve doen a mid week meet up then! I think we should get DH's involved in it too! Eventually anyway! I'm sure they'd all have a blast together!

I really need to buy some beding plants. DH and I spent ages on the front garden yesterday (him more than me as I went to the gym first!), the lawn is awful but the beds are cleared.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I can see it now Kerry - dh's sat round a table swapping tales of their   , and   times with their clomid chick wives!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Exactly! At least then they would know that we're not one off's going     for nothing, that it was actually the pills!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

They could compare bruises and scars


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

They'd have a blast! We can sit them with a crate of lager and we'll go and gossip!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

That sounds cool  

girls I don't usually put my bedding plants out until the last weekend in May (that is next weekend) cos you can still get a frost in early May....you should be alright B3ndy especially in Essex!!!   

Not too sure about veggies and fruit really will ask my dad!!!!!  Kerry - glad you feel   I am feeling better too


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm terribly I just put the plants out when I get them otherwise they will wither and die as I'll forget about them.  Mum bought me a lovely bush last year and I put it in the garage as I couldn't plant it incase it got attacked by the frost.  I forgot all about it and it died before I put in the garden so had to buy a replacement and it cost £50  

Ever since I always put the plants straight in the ground and hope for the best.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I planted up some scabia last weekend and (fingers crossed) they seem to have survived and lots of stuff like my agapanthus are already shooting ....and yet the wisteria which grows up the side of our house has started to bloom really late this year....blinking   weather - plants don't know what they're doing!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

well we had a bit of a rabbit problem last year so as soon as spring came they began munching on everything!!!!!!  Luckily this year Bowie is guarding the garden and everything is looking good......except our wisteria too B3ndy.....  

Gonna get my bedding plants next weekend and spend Monday doing them as its a Bank Hols and DH working


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

blimey your dh is having to work some poop hours lately isn't he?! luckily I've got this Bank Hol off so dh and I will be able to spend one together at last (though he'll prob be up to his eyes in bath pipes - yup our November project is coming along nicely........six months down the line and still no end in sight!! thank God he hasn't offered to build our extension!!  )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...he he he

I think we're goig to have a garden weekend next wekeend too. Need to attack the back and get the fence done, its hideous! Dh can do that with his dad and I'll put plants in the front.

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan Kerry - then when you get back from your hols it'll be like Alan T and the team were round!!  

Reet girls - it's shut eye time - need to fit in a nap before I head off for the boredom that is the weekly shop (though I love scoffing all the lovely grub I come home with!!)

have a top weekend and 'speak' to ya's all on Monday (am off for working Sat but will log on at home)

Au revoir!!

S
xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Bye B3ndy have a great weekend.

Well I'm going to log off now and get some work done - have a fab weekend all.  Speak to you on Monday.

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I shall report back with how good Howards bottom looked  !! 

Have a lovely weekend ladies

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies - Kerry how was TAKE THAT?  

Well what terrible weather it is again......we had so much rain yesterday and amazing thunderstorms......didn't stop Gloucester beating London Irish thou  

Had some bad news today my 35 year old cousin (close friend of the family really but his dad best mates with my dad so call them aunty and uncle)  Matthew has died of a brain tumour   he has only been married 1 year and lives in Tasmania.

Last time I saw him was at my wedding 4 years ago!!!!  Why did I not visit them since that?

Anyway gotta go, catch you in a bit......by the way sorry I sort of just vanished Friday got caught up with work stuff


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

I am sooooo sick of all this   it is really getting me down. There cant be much more up there 

Sarah   So sorry to hear about your cousin. It is always a shock when young people go before thier time 

Kerry   How was Howards bum   

B3ndy  How you diddling ??

Binty and Twiggy and everyone else I have probably missed out  

Well CD 13 for me and     well underway. So far CD8,10,11,12 and then tonight tomrrow and Wednesday . I can then safely tell the cons on Thursday that we have done everything possible. And if she doesnt sort me out me and dh are gonna   her!!

chat soon

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

OH MY GOD! My ears are still ringing!! It was amazing and we had the best seats! they came down a walkway over the crowd onto a platform that was 6feet from us! Then came and walked thru the crowd - my friend Sarah was kissed by JASON ORANGE & MARK OWEN! Claire was kissed by Mark! AARRGGGHHHHHHHHH 

Needless to say I'm still rtaher excited! I dreamt I kissed Jason Orange!!  

It was so awesome!

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry  

Glad you had a fab time. Was it at the arena?? You could of popped round for a cuppa

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes at the arena. Went straight back to the Living Room afterwards for more beer, not good on a school night!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Naughty naughty but nice!!

How many sleeps until your holiday??

24 sleeps but only 17 more days in work and i cant wait. I am gonna miss dh though.

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

10 more sleeps till holiday, 6 more get ups for work! WOO HOO


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Sarah.. so sorry to hear about your cousin
Kerry.. sounds like you had a fab time
Sal.. are you going for the "John Wayne" walk aswell
Twiggy & B3ndy.. how are you both

Well cd20 today and blood test tomorrow not sure if I ov'd as didn't have any pains or ECUM.  Still going mad decorating only lounge and dining room to go hoping to get it all done at the weekend.

Anyway best get some work done chat later

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - It sounds like you had a great time!!!! Are you hungover today?  

Sal - I agree the rain has to stop soon doesn't it?  I am still wearing my flip flops thou  

Binty - Hope your BT is OK and really hope you ov'd.

I took my last clomid last night so I will soon be John Wayne too


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Rain rain go away come again another day

It was really chucking it down this morning but seems to have stopped now just very grey.

Roll on summer


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I am a little delicate yes! ANd very tired. HAd very late nights Friday and Saturday - DH was out sat night and got in at 3.15 at which time he thought it would be nice to   !! So didn't got o sleep till 4ish! Same last night, got home from TT at 1.15 and again he jumped me! Not complaining though! It was fabulous! I guess it'll be fun BMS this cycle!  

Binty....Well done with our decorating, fancy coming to finish mine off??!!

Sarah..forgot to say before. sorry about your cousin, that so sad.

Sal...Its stopped rianing, but till miserable. 

I think Flower is home but not sure when she's back. Can't wait to hear all her holiday news.

B3ndy...you off today hun?

Twiggy...you ok hun? Good weekend?

Jo...same to you hun, good weekend?

Oh, I'm sooooo tired! Both DBB's out, wonder if I could sneak upstairs for a nap!!  

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just having one of those new yogurts that are suppose to stop you feeling hungry for longer. So lets see if I can actually hang on until lunch for my sandwich

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

those from the advert with Tess Daly? I can't stand her!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yep there the ones. I only got them because they were buy one get one free!! But if they work I will be gob smacked. It takes more than yogurt to stop me wanting a snickers

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

oh snickers, could do with some chocolate! Got beer munchies!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sal.. your right it would be miracle if they stop you having a snickers before lunch


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just scoffed 8 Tuc biscuits! Starving, bloody alcohol!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

serves you right!!!!   bet you will be tucked up in bed nice and early tonight!!!!!

Mmmmmm Snickers .....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep, very early night for me tonight! Certainly won't be staying up to watch Prison Break!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Have you been watching BB7?  I haven't watched it since the first night


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No me either. Can't be bothered with it really!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well I lasted until 1215 for my butty which is better ( I usually want it about 10am )

Do you know I have never watched any BB  Just cant be bothered with it really

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

just realised Witchie is not around....wasn't she due to test over the weekend?

B3ndy is off today isn't she?  Bet she is having a long lie in.......we have a PJ day yesterday and stayed in all day in our PJ's!!!! My mum came round @ 6pm and thought we were having a really early night     didn't have the heart to tell her we had not got dressed ALL day!!!

DH made me pancakes for breakfast too


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

DH has just phoned to say they want him to do a double shift at work. So there goes BMS CD13 out the window. Unless I can grab him on his meal break tonight

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm sure you'll fit it in Sal....pardon the pun!!  

Sarah...I was in my PJ's till 1pm, cleaning! Then my neighbour knocked to collect a charity envelope and said "Oh how lovely to have a relaxing sunday morning"! I was sweating after my battle with the hoover!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have just asked my mum to have dd so I can collect dh from work drive him home,jump his bones then take him back to work!!! The things we do to get pg. and if it doesnt work this month after all this I am gonna go nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sal x[br]Posted on: 22/05/06, 12:27Oh forgot to sat the witch got witchie yesterday

SAl x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ah bless will PM her now.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am of home now chicks. Wish me luck with fitting in the bms. 

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Good Luck Sal    

Awww poor witchie just read her post  

Just been to the loo (its CD7 for me today) and TMI but I had loads of EWCM.....I can't be ov ing yet can I?  I usually ov CD17 - 20 and don't start BMS until CD10!!!!  DH also working a double shift tonight so no chance of BMS BUT might start tomorrow just in case


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ooh sounds promising Sarah, worth jumping DH tomorrow. Maybe you could be oving early?[br]Posted on: 22/05/06, 13:46


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

toot toot to you too!!!!   Where is B3ndy today the lazy thing?

Well I have just looked in the mirror and I have 3 bright red angry zits on my chin - Oh I love Clomid!!!!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry been really busy at work.

It's turned very dark think its going to really chuck it down soon    where has the sun gone


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its   here pretty much all day. I can hardly keep my eyes open, just want to go home. Hour and a half to go! And I have to stop at Sainsburys for some food!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh raining here on and off most of the day!!!!  

Bet you are well knackered Kerry - you poor thing....get home and get to bed!!!!! Thats an order!!! Tell DH you need a night off tonight too the frisky beggar!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I will. Should be BMS'ing but will skip tonight and wait till tomorrow!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Right
I am off in a bit......off to hunt down some tropicana juice its raspberry mandarin and grape and its yummy!!!!!  Most of the supermarkets here are rubbish so have to go to waitrose for it!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds lovely. Have a nice night hun.

xxx

PS. have a sore throat now, probbaly all that screaming! [br]Posted on: 22/05/06, 16:21Gonna log off now. Have a nice night . Hopefully I'll be refreshed tomorrow!

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone!! _Don't know if you remember me, I posted before I went on my hols I am starting clomid my cycle_
How are you all this month?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Sailaice, did you have a nice holiday? Was it Florida you went to?

Well sore throat has progressed, feel awful today - confession time, its probably from smoking on Sunday night. Send the smoking   round to   me, I know I'm bad. And I'm paying for it now!

Flower...are you back today?? We've really missed you!

Sarah...how's you?

Sal...did you manage to   dh on his break?

B3ndy...you around today hun?

Binty...Morning honey, you ok?

Twiggy...not heard you you, everything ok?

Jo....same with you!

DBB here at the mo, so will be back when she's GONE!!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Yep we managed BMs and dh was totally knackered. I collected him from work and drove home like a woman possesed. Then jumped him and sent him back to work. So just tonight and tomorrow then we are sorted for this month.

How are we all??

Kerry how you feeling??

Sarah  Did you get round to jumping on dh?

B3ndy  you with us hun??

Twiggy and Binty and Salice Hiya Peeps

Love Sal x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

sorry not been on for a few days been really busy at work, long hours and shattered when i get home.

sarah sorry to hear about your cousin honey, is a very sad story  did you start bms? i would go for it every other day as soon as you get ewcm as swimmers can live for a few days in fertile mucus

sal well done for bms, we did 5 nights in a row after trigger injection (with 1 dry run ) so hopefully timed it right. Good luck for tonight and tomorrow.

oh no kerry, hope you feel better soon, you naughty girl good luck for bms tonight

welcome back saliace, did you have a nice holiday?

binty hope work has calmed down

witchie sorry af got you honey 

b3ndy how are you honey? hope wonder boy isnt causing you to many problems.

flower are you back from holiday yet?

hi to all you other girls, hope you are all well 

well as i said from trigger injection we bms for 5 nights (with 1 dry run) so i agree with sal if it doesnt work this month i am going to crack up  I have to test a week on thursday if no af by then. Ok got to go will speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies  

Sorry no time for personals   no BMS for us last night but gonna start tonight I think, but no EWCM today so not sure what was going on yesterday  

See you later.

 kerry you naughty smoker you


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Busy at work again and have to leave at 4pm for cd21 blood test also have chiropractor afterwards.

Kerry.. I can't say a word as I'm still smoking  
Twiggy/Sarah.. try not to work too hard
Sal.. keeping my fingers crossed that you don't wear out dh before the end of the month   
Saliace.. hope you had a great holiday - how's it going with your first month
B3ndy.. are you with us.

Well woke up this morning and my stomach feels like it is going to explode  and really tight also feeling a bit sick but not being sick if that make sense.

Anyway best get some work done.  Chat in a bit.

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...we'll be naughty together then   . Don't know what the stomach thing could be. I often have mornings where I feel nauseous to the point of throwing up, its horrid. My tummy feel big today, but think I'm going to OV this week so thats probably why!

Twiggy...well done on the BMS front hun. Sounds like you've covered it.

Sarah...Strange about the EWCM. Bets to get started though just to be sure.

Sal....Well done with your marathon  !!  

B3ndy..where are you??  

Flower....you must be back in tomorrow!

DBB almost out! Wish she'd bloody hurry up!

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi! 
I haven't started my first month yet...waiting for AF to arrive then can start clomid woohoo so I'll be an honorary member then!! 
I had a lovely holiday thanks!! DH is hoping we have brought back a little american souvenir in my belly but i dount it will of survived the flight if i had 
go a scan thurs_(ultrasound)_ to check if I have a cyst on left ovary, i was wondering if there was a pg sac they would be able to see, probably not if they aren't looking...any thoughts? I'm only CD 34 cycles vary between 30/38 days!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh so there's a chance there could be a little bean in there? When you have your scan make sure you tell them what day your on - is it a TVS (trans-vaginal scan) or belly scan? Are you going to test if AF doesn't arrive in a few days? Have you had any AF symptoms? Questions questions!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I doubt it...  It heard pg's do't survive flights <--is that true??
Its a belly scan I'm having, I'll test on CD38 if no AF has arrived! which is saturday...but I'm at a cat show that day so i might leave it til sunday morning. I have had some twinges like AF yesterday and sore (.)(.) today...  she will be on her way, just likes putting me through wishing thats all!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Am here girls but loads to do - so will catch up laters when home 

lol

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sailaice...I've not heard that about flying and pg. Never say never!   That   is a  !! Hope she stays away!

B3ndy...hope wonder boy ins't being a pain. Speak to ya laters


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope so too lol, I just don't feel pg either pretty sure she's gonna arrive!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I hate that feeling, but stay   for now.

God I'm bored now. Busy morning, but quiet now. Could do with a sleep!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I could!! I might curl up with cats when i get in! today is dragging!! hurry up thursday!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sailaice  I was pg with dd and we went to Portugal. And she arrived perfectly normal. So never say never

Sorry I disappeared. We got aphone call at 1045 telling us wqe should of been at a stupid meeting at 1030. so we virtually ran up Oxford Road. But back now and having my butty


Sal xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

This morning has flown by for me, unusal for me to be busy!  

Sal...surprised you didn't take your butty with you!!  

Just been crying at that news story about the baby found in the river in Stratford. Just don't know how someone could do that. Why not leave her at a hopsital instead??


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Just stopped for lunch will have to be quick though as leaving early.

Sal.. how did you last without your butty  
Kerry.. is DBB out for the rest of the day if so maybe you could catch a nap under your desk  
Sailiace.. you never know keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just been on BBC news and read about it. How could someone even in desperation do that to a child??

It reminds me of when my Mum and Dad adopted my brother. He had red hair and they asked my parents after trying for over 15 years if they minded having a child with red head. My parents said they didnt care what colour he was as long as he was theirs. 

Some people just dont understand the heartache of infertility 

Well I am off home now. Popping to Asda so I can cook something nice for dh. He deserves it after all the hard work he has been doing.

Catch you all in a bit

Love Sal xx

Ps Butty was lovely(dads homemade bread)


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

It's so shocking that someone could do that to a poor defenceless baby - they need their heads examined


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've just read it!! on BBc news! it's disturbing! what sort of person has done this! it's really gets me angry don't people care at all!?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I couldn't agree more with all of you. They want the same thing doing to them![br]Posted on: 23/05/06, 13:53


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry been really busy.  Can't wait leaving in 30 mins   but not looking forward to blood test   they always hurt and I end up with big bruises


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola am here now

finished work and my dad wanted me to go shopping with him to get my mum a retirement pressie - after 40 years in teaching she finishes on Friday   ....I can't imagine having to work for 40 years - only another 31 to go!!!

binty - good luck at the docs -   that you ov'd!! (that's what the test is for I take it?)

blimey - it's quiet on here today!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep to check prog level to see if I ov'd naturally not too sure this month as didn't have any indications that I noticed 

Booked appt with cons for 31st May to get results of both LH & Prog tests - will find out what's next whether we continue naturally or if I need to go back on   pills.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good luck


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its been quiet all day! And DBB is out all day so I've no-one to talk to


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry hun   been really busy and need to log off now as leaving in 15 mins


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

Quick hello.....

B3ndy - missed you today hun   wow 40 years!!!!!!  

Binty - Good luck with BT  

Kerry, Sal, et al - catch you all tomorrow.

Flower is back tomorrow - YIPEE!!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry Kerry - you know me I like a .....darn dad and his shopping!!

Sarah - sorry I missed you hon - see ya tomorrow!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It's ok, been busy myself, just keep popping back on.

Getting excited about holiday now! Did you manage to get anything book for Cyprus?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

the flights were too expensive - so now going back to france option.....we want to keep costs down coz of our extension which is probably the end of Summer


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What a shame. Still france will be nice. We need our extension replacing, but its gonna have to wait a few years! Along with replacing the garage roof and a new kitchen!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that's what we're ending up doing - half starting our loft conversion, extending out to the side at the back of the house, moving the kitchen to what's now the dining room, knocking down about 3 internal walls and fitting new kitchen...our quotes have ranged from £70,000 to £30,000 - that's if the cheeky beggars can be bothered even doing the quote.....you'd think no one wanted any work these days!

still I was saying to dh last night - I would love to get away in Aug - even if it is France, as that may be our last month/chance before we go back and see the doc to chat ivf[br]Posted on: 23/05/06, 16:09fancy a good  - I've just been to get my cyclogest pessaries and been reading the leaflet/instructions....how 

it says if you want to insert up the 'back bottom'.............'gently push the pessary into the rectum for about an inch. Your muscles will hold the pesary in place when it is in far enough. Squeeze your buttocks together for a few seconds!!

it says you should use the 'back bottom' if you use condoms coz ' such devices may not work properly in the prescence of vegetable fat from the pessary' (I JUST WANTED TO GAG AT THAT BIT!!   )

I'll be walking round smelling like a chip pan!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry to sound dumb but whats the cyclogest for?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

well I told the consultant that the spotting I get 4 days prior to my af hadn't disappeared - with my first af after the lap
so he said to make sure I don't have a progesterone deficiency in the second half of my cycle (which means it's dipping so low that the lining of the womb is shedding before it's even had the chance to sustain a pregnancy) I should take the pessaries (one a day) the day after I pick up an LH surge on OpK's (so I've had to go back to using them this month - well - not yet - keep forgetting to hold it in for at least 4 hrs and before you know it I've been to the loo!!)
he says it will also give extra support to a bfp (if I get one) and so I should continue to use them until I was in the 12th week  (if I ever get there)

thing is - with my af that's just finished I only had one days spotting - so now I don't know if it's a prob or not. Though I did read on the site elsewhere that you can't overdose on too much progesterone.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ah I see. Sound slike it helping though if you only had one days spotting.   at forgetting you done it and going to the loo!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

nah - that's the thing - i HAVEN'T started taking the cyclogest yet - and I only had one day's worth of spotting last month....so I don't know whether or not to take them this month or not. I think the acupucture's done the trick myself (so maybe I don't need the pessaries)

I can't be faffed with these OPK things - there's no way I can 'hold it in' for a min of 4 hours - I'll be bursting by the time I get home to test. Still it's cd12 tomorrow so will have to start. Talking of which we need to get   underway in our house tonight - but can I be faffed? NOOOOOOOOOO - so can't be bothered - suppose I'd better go have a nap and get some energy in reserve!

see's ya tomorrow!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep off home too to go watch Da Vinci Code. Have a good night, and get some jiggy missy!

xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi gUYS
Just dropping by to see if you are all ok.
The weather has been awful here,it is so cold too.
Was in hospital last weekend with hyperemesis...basically I was very dehydrated as I couldn't keep anything down...my morning sickness was nothing compared to this.
But a few bottles of fluid later and out I came.
Little bub was doing well though so that was my main concern.
I will be half way there on Friday ..YIIPPPEEE!
Hope you are all keeping positive and I still think about you lots even though I don't get on here as much as I would like too. Sending you all positive vibes and much love,
Gossips.xx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

I try to go to the cinema (as long as there's a good movie on!!) Orange do 241 tickets so i go with my sil. Tonight we're going to see "When a Stranger Calls"    which is a horror. About a teenager babysitting, gets scary phonecalls, police trace the calls to someone in the house with her  . This helps me a little in my ttc quest.   Bxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning ladies

well Mission Impossible (month) 33 started in our household last night!!    

hope you're all well this am

catch up in a bit

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya, I'm back!

haven't a clue what I'm doing, feel like I'm on another planet.  Had a wonderful holiday but unfortunately came back to the news that dh is probably being made redundant this week so what with that and the funeral yesterday I'm stressed out again.

No time to read back through all the posts, has anything happened?

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

WOO HOO!!! YOUR BACK!!     Not much to report on.  Me, B3ndy, Witchie all had BFN's (and a coupe of others too). We've missed you loads hun! So sorry to hear about Dh's job, and I hope the funeral went as well as it could do. Sorry the weather was so   for it.  So you had a fabulous time? How was the wedding?

Gossips....glad your both ok. Lovely to hear from you hun. Keep us posted won't you.

B3ndy....I know how you feel hun, don't even feel like trying this cycle!

Morning Sal, Bev, Sarah, Twiggy, Binty, Witchie and Sailaice hope your all ok  

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy I am setting you a challenge. We have managed CD 8,10,11,12,13,14 and then again tonight to make it 15. See if you can beat that!!

How are we all today?? I am soooo sick of getting wet. It doesnt seem to of stopped raining here for weeks.

Well off tomorrow to see the cons at St Marys. And at least I can safely say I ahev done everything in my power to help. I have even gone back on taking Zinc,Selenium, and cod liver oil. I read in the Observer that cod liver oil can regulate your hormones thus making your ovaries work. So hey I will try anything once

Flower   so good to have you back hun. Did you have a good time?? We have all been very down we fell apart without you. Sorry to hear about dh. Does he have anything in the pipeline? My dh keeps getting worried about that too. they keep saying that they will have to cut back and he is a natural born worrier.  i hope the funeral went ok.
Great to have you back we all missed you

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal...your putting me to shame with your BMS schedule!!   Will get on the case tonight..or rather get on the      Hope Cons goes well tomorrow. Who are you seeing? Will have to try the cod liver oil thing, anything to help!

DBB just going out, fat b***h.  I could  her today!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Have a great time hun.  I can't go to horrors I'm a bit of a wimp


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

your back!!!!!!!  We missed you sooooo much!!!!!  We were all really depressed whilst you were away   but I think we are feeling better this week.  I also got a BFN whilst you were away......infact af arrived 2 days early    

Sal - not only the rain BUT its freezing!!!!!!!  I can't cope with any more PLEASE let us have a heatwave   Bloody hell your going for it with BMS, Dh must be worn out.

Kerry - you OK today hun?

B3ndy - What CD are you?  We started BMS last night, a little earlier than usual I am CD 9 today.


 everyone else.....catch you later!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

......at your challenge Sal - think there's more chance of the Pope handing out free condoms!!     

Know how you feel Kerry - it was all I could manage to muster up the enthusiasm last night (though it didn't take too much convincing for dh!! as you can imagine!  )

Sarah - I was cd11 last night - a day later than normal but I'm sure we're 'finishing' too early in the month and need to carry on the   later into the month - so we thought we'd start a little later and finish later.....that's if I actually remember not to pee so I can use my OpK's this month (and then I've got the horrid little back bum bullets to use too - yuk!)

Flower -   - welcome back hon - glad you had a good hols. But not so nice to come home to the funeral and the news about dh's job, if only you could holiday 52 weeks of the year eh? Like the others say - not much to report - though we are thinking of a clomid chicks get together in July if you're up for it?

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Calm down hun!!  I am under Dr Leroy Edozien but I never get to see him. It is always one of his snotty registras. But you never know I might just get the chief chunker tomorrow

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - how come you are using OPK's this time?  I use clearblue digital OPK's and it says OK to use first thing in the morning....so I find that easier than holding in wee all day!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I never bother with opk they dont work for me anyway so i am just [email protected]*ging the pants off dh. My cycle is always bang on 28 days so I should of covered it this month. Bloody hope so I am sick of it now

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I used to use them - and was told by first consultant they were waste of time (not coz of PCOS coz I don't have it - but coz they only pick up LH surge and not whether or not releasing egg) BUT my new consultant says that I need to start taking my bum bullets the day after my LH surge and if I'm only using the OPK's for this reason then I guess it's ok. Thing is my cycle is never bang on so I wouldn't have a clue when I ov'd - other than the pain/ewcm.

Sarah - I read somewhere on here I think - could have been the 'ask a nurse' bit a reply from Minxy saying that OPK's are better used in the middle of the day coz most women ovulate around this time and if you do a test before then it would give a false reading - so I've decided to try and follow that advise this month.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just try not to wee yourself!!! lol

Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning chicks,

Flower.. welcome back hun glad the hols was good.  Sorry that you had to come back to more bad news keeping fingers crossed that your dh is one of the lucky ones  
Kerry.. how was the film was it as good as the book 
Sal.. you will be walking like John Wayne after tonight 
B3ndy.. sounds like sal is throwing down the gauntlet  
Sarah.. how are you hun
Sailiace.. are you around today

Can't believe it 1st time ever blood test last night didn't hurt if I have to have anymore done I'm going to ask for that nurse she was really nice.  She ouldn't believe how many times I have blood tests and they alway hurt so she was really careful.  Anyway best get some work done.

Chat later

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh yeah Kerry forgot to ask. Was the film good? I am dragging dh to it next week. He isnt a big cinema fan he prefers a good thriller. I have read the book and it was fab. I only have Digital Fortress left to read and thats for my hols.

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...film was fab. Not as detailed as the book of course, but I really enjoyed it. I'm not religious but I'm fascinated by anything like that.

B3ndy...glad you know what day we're on I haven't a clue  So CD12 today?

Sal... 

Having funny tummy thingys...like cramps but not as bad. Had OV pains yesterday and Monday so could be ovulating. Driving me [br]Posted on: 24/05/06, 10:17Nope can't do horrors either, certainly not at the movies! Not as bad at home but I'm a wuss when it comes to scary things! Enjoy and let us kow what its like!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I suppose I should really get some work done as I want to leave early today but I just cant be bothered. Seems like to much effort. I think all this BMs has knackered me out(it doesnt take much)

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm full of cold and really can't be arsed. 4 more get up's for work! Woo hoo!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

bet you've already packed your suitcase


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh thats 2 of us then.

Flower have you had your payrise yet?? We are suppose to be getting it this month then the back pay next month. Have you  heard anything?? We are always the last to know anything

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - only 4 more get ups Woo Hoo indeed!  

Sal / B3ndy we BMS from CD10 usually but because I never really know when I am gonna ov I use OPK's just to check really , can't help myself   they seem to work fine for me and I then book a BT to confim ov 7 days after.

Binty - Well done on having a pain free BT!!!!!  I used to hate them, had a bad experience as a teenager BUT now I have no problem!!!!  

Flower - you must be busy hun....did af arrive on the day you went on hols?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I  had a terrible time when I was having dd. I had to have my blood taked every 4 hours for 36 hours. But every time they oput the needle in my vein collapsed. The nurse eneded up getting the sister to take it from my hand. So now I dread having my bloods done. My arms looked terrible for weeks after then they did it again

Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I normally end up with black brusies which last for days   but this time only a small red dot


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've always been fine with blood tests, Started giving blood at 18 so got used to it pretty quickly. Had one bad session when they went through my vien and it was uncomfotable and I had a huge black bruise but other than that they're fine. Your right though, some nurses are rougher than others!

No case packed yet but it will be on Sunday! 4 more days of DBB, can't wait to get away! Hey, maybe she'll be in prison when I get back     Now that would be worth coming back for!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ughhhh Sal that sounds horrible    Why did you have so much blood taken?  Has any of you guys actually given blood?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

KerryB said:


> I've always been fine with blood tests, Started giving blood at 18 so got used to it pretty quickly. Had one bad session when they went through my vien and it was uncomfotable and I had a huge black bruise but other than that they're fine. Your right though, some nurses are rougher than others!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

KerryB said:


> KerryB said:
> 
> 
> > I've always been fine with blood tests, Started giving blood at 18 so got used to it pretty quickly. Had one bad session when they went through my vien and it was uncomfotable and I had a huge black bruise but other than that they're fine. Your right though, some nurses are rougher than others!


How thick am I ??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

am losing the plot me thinks   must be the lack of alcohol


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm losing the plot...full stop!!!

Just been reading on the ICSI thread about St Mary's and some of the girls names came up on the list after only a few months! Now not getting my hopes up, but maybe just maybe we'll be lucky and will only have to wait till early 2007 when we are added to the list in October! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I had diabetes towards the end of my pregnancy so I had to have my blood glucose monitored for 36 hours. I had it odne 3 times in total

Sal x[br]Posted on: 24/05/06, 11:54I am off home now. I have just spent the last 2 hours looking for a wedding dress. We really should get our fingers out and start organising.

I will try and pop on later

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh have you set the date then Sal?? Can we all gatecrash??!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Loved shopping for my wedding dress tried 30 different one and ended up with the first one I tried on  

Let us know the date


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I keep forgetting you are living in sin!!!!!!  

 your name will come up early kerry


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm so hungry can't wait till 1 for lunch am going to try a sneek out early


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love my wedding dress. We're planning on having a bride & groom party so all my friends can wear their dresses again. I'll need a years notice though to lose weight to get into it!!

Sarah.... 

Binty..me too, hungry!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

sal whens the big day then? what kind of dress you looking for? I have read all books apart from digital fortress as well.

kerry thats great news about the lists, lets hope that you get very quick (but i am sure you wont need it as you will get preg before then anyway)   i went to see da vinci code on sunday night, i thought was quite good but not half as good as the book.

whats up sarah?

hi binty, b3ndy how are you 2? i have had mild cramps for a couple of days now and felt sick this morning, but would be to early to be preg symptoms. 

flower did you have a good holiday?

saliace honey dont think they will be able to detect a preg with a scan this early on, i think they struggle before 5-6 weeks, i think 6-7 weeks you can see a heartbeat.

Well i had a big row with dh last night, he doesnt understand sometimes. I tried to make him watch a test tube babies as we have next ivf appointment on monday and wanted him to know a bit about it before then, he was saying he doesnt want to get wrapped up in ttc  easy for him to say but not as easy for me as have constant reminders injecting myself everyday, remembering to take a million vit tabs and going to hosp 3 times a week on top of all emotions etc, just not easy to forget. He doest want to think about ivf until we are doing it but i told him thats the way i deal with it and he needs to understand that to support me etc.. anyway eventually after lots of tears and shouting he gave in and watched it.   men...

ok got to run am worinkg another 12 1/2 hour shift today, fun, speak later.

twiggy xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Twiggy.. I've had the same very weird cramps, feeling sick, bloated and boobs are really firm but not sore.  Trying not to read too much into it.  Test day Tuesday trying not to think too much about it but dh has written it on the calendar as he thinks this is our month


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Twiggy...your far too busy hun. DO you ahve any hols booked this summer?? Think you could do with one.

Binty...bless him, thats so sweet


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi!! I am around girls!
 Binty hope those are symptoms hon 
I think it will be too early to detect a heartbeat too  I thought they might see a little sac on there tho...wishful thinking twiggy that's all  btw I always force my DH into watching that show too and birth stories and adoption stories lol
Glad the blood test went well mine's tomorrow after ultrasound but i'm usually ok 
Good luck with wedding preparation sal  and kerry b!! did i mention i love weddings...?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya Peeps

We are aiming for next summer but you never know with us. We might just disappear one day and come back married. We want something really low key. So we have opted for registyr office in Sale then going for a curry with friends and family then off to the Maldives(before it sinks according to dd) and a week in Sri Lanka. Dh hates any sort of fuss and i dont really like it either. And we have lived ibn sin for over 8 years.

I am just trying to get some washing done whilst it has finally stopped raining. i am sooo sick of getting wet

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry girls, busy as you can imagine!  

Kerry, i didnt realise your hols were so near! I bet you can't wait.  

Sal, we were told we would hear during May, I just hope its a pay rise and not a pay deduction, that would just add to my luck at the moment  

Yeah AF arrived the first night, we went to bed at 8.30pm with jet lag and i was up from midnight in agony   so took my full dose of PK's and was pacing around the room.  first night too, I just needed a kip after the flight. typical!   Haven't take any Metformin whilst away, i just needed a couple of weeks symptom free.  will start on one a day and build it up again.

dh just phoned, his boss has given him a bit hint that it will be him for the chop as he is on the most money but has promised him a good reference and redundancy pay although that won't be much.  as long as we can pay the bills


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh Flower sorry about dh. but if it makes you feel any better apparently none of us will be going down. Everyones pay will be going up. So at least you wont have to worry about that. soon see hey

I am off for a bit to see mum and dad then collect madam.

Catch you later chickadees

SAl x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

really? thats good to know Sal. and isnt it back dated for about a year too?

whats all this about your wedding?  xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...Aw hun, so sorry to hear that about DH. Will he get much notice? Good about the redundancy pay though, and your payrise. Hope he gets sorted quickly.  Sorry about   arriving on holiday too, just what you needed on your first night. Hope she didn't spoil it for you after that.

Sailaice....I'm already married hun, just trying to find a way to wear my dress again!   Good luck fro your scan tomorrow!

Sally...weren't you going to go to Las Vegas?? That would be fab!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

no he wont get much notice, he said if they tell him for certain tomorrow he is clearing his desk and going, won't give them the help etc. fair enough.  just hoping we get about 2 months salary worth of redundancy pay.  he has a couple of interviews coming up so


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Has he been there long? Most companies base redundancy pay on age and length of service I think. Hope he gets enough, and I'm sure he'll get something fixed up quickly.

So excited about hols, 8 sleeps to go!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God Flower - as if you haven't got enough to worry about right now....will your dh be sad to go? 

Kerry -     at the Bride and Groom party - we were thinking of the same thing to celebrate our 10th anniversary - only another 6 years and 2 weeks to go  

Sal -   for tomorrow - let us know how you get on


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Maybe the bride & groom thing could be our theme for the meet up!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

how funny would that be - would get some funny   from my neighbours if peeps come to Essex-shire!! 

Kerry - just reading back on your wierd pains today - I've felt wierd af type twinges too today so was wondering if I was ov'ing - but just done my first OPK (was practically bursting as I came through the front door!) and there's not even a second line on the test - shows how little I know about all the wierd twinges etc in my body


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

How bizarre is it! Just like AF twinges but not as strong, and def not ovary pains. Crikey, you'd think we'd know what was going on by now! Weird that we've btoh got them today, and are cycling together!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

think my post has just vanished!  I'll post it again!

with the redundancy i think you get one weeks pay for every year you have been thereSarah, meant to ask, how was your hols? x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh I didn't know you were already married   
I thought redundancy was a month for every year?? 
I'm thinking of altering my bridesmaid dress to wear again  i was going to do the can can petticoat thing under there...i dunno but i'm thinking about it lol _sailaice's brain disappeared today_


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

anyone elses posts gone funny? its just merged 3 of mine together?!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Loving the can-can petticoats idea! Very cool!!  

Flower...not noticed anything, no!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I thought so too!!
I wanted a kind of rose on the bodice too so going for a retro look sort of


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

must get some of those can-can boots too!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

flower - you sure you've not got heat stroke?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

probably!!!

Sailaice, just checked on citazens advice site, depends on age but for a 20-40 year old its one week per year of service.  The daft thing is though its a maximum of £290 per week so if you earn more than that you lose out. bit out of order that


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats not very good is it. But at lest he'll get the maximum he can.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

better than nowt i guess eh Kerry. Grrrrr

How did Minxy get on with her test date?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower - I know at the BBC with the latest round of redundancies we were being offered one months pay for every year of service - (and that's what my bro has been offered when he takes his redundany from the beeb later this year) sounds like that's the bare minimum and might only apply to people paid on a weekly basis. has he got a union he can refer to?[br]Posted on: 24/05/06, 15:34Just saw your last post - Minxy got a bfn unfortunately


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Minxy got BFN hun.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

my post has just done that wierd splitting thing too - and there's no way i'm suffering from heat stroke - it's peeing down here!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

must be catching!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls
Sorry I haven't been chatting this afternoon.....been busy and am off in a bit so catch you all tomorrow.  
Flower - good to have you back hun....have you got a nice tan?  Any ideas on where me and DH can go in November for boiling hot weather and  be romantic?  We fancy splashing out a bit!!!

ByeeeeeeXXXXX

Our hol was great Flower but not long enough!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah ......have you considered South Africa as a holiday option that time of year? meant to be gorgeous around 'Table Mountain' area - and that will be their Summer around that time


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah or Oz, that would be fab!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I iwll pop back on later when I hjave calmed down. Bloody kid in dd's class is a real monster and needless to say there has been an incident with my dd and her glasses and this little thug. I AM NOT HAPPY

Sal xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God Sal - they haven't thumped her have they? If so - no wonder you feel


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Little monsters. Hope you gt it sorted Sal.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

oh dear Sal I hope everything is OK  

B3ndy - had not thought of that......we are looking @ 2 weeks so no more than a 10 hour flight would be good.

Kerry - Oz is out of the question unless we could go for a month!!!!! (or fly first class!!!!!)

I fancy Mexico....or mombassa in kenya?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

He didnt thump her. He pushed her over then sat on her head to stop her playing with her friend hannah. He wanted dd to play with him. So we had to dash to Specsavers and get her glasses fixed. she only got them on Saturday I am soo cross I could kill this kid. It isnt the first time either. She will have a right black eye in the morning. You can see it coming up already. He is always bossing her about. Her teacher said she would have a word with him tomorrow. But if me or dh gets our hands on him he wont see tomorrow

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah mexico may be a bit dodge for hurricane season etc that time of year - though don't quote me on it..but I've got a colleague at work who went to Mombassa for his honeymoon (though it was May) but I can ask him how he found it - think they did the safari thing and everything.

am sure dh said it takes him around 8 hours for his flight to J'burg - when he does the first stint of his trip out to angola

Sal - what the   kind of way is that to get a classmate to play with you?!! never mind having a word with the kid - is the teacher going to speak to the parents and tell them that kind of behaviour is not acceptable? My mum is sooo strict with the behaviour of kids in her classroom - she wouldn't stand for that...and she teaches 5 year olds


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy  your mum teaches dd's age group. Can you imagine how this boy will be in 4 years time

Sal x

Ps  I am going to have a cup of tea and calm down.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey chicks

busy on here again 

binty lets hope its a good sign honey, i am to test a week tomorrow so thought it may be to early for implantation although could have ov between 5 and 9 days ago with the trigger injection

kerry i do need a holiday honey but nothing booked, i was only away in january  and cant plan anything just now with all the trips to the hospital

saliace good luck with scan honey lets hope they find something unexpected in there 

sarah they all sound fab, i am sure will be lovely whereever you go

sal little monster i hope their parents pay for any damage and your dd isnt hurt?

hi b3ndy how are you honey, good luck for ov twinges if thats what they are. 

flower sorry af got you first day of your holiday and sorry about dh job, i am sure he will find something soon. Hope he gets lots of redundancy pay

witchie how are you feeling honey? hope you are ok?

ok better get back to work have a nice night everyone,

twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

no I dread to think - and that's the problem - maybe his parents don't give a   but it wears off on the other children in the classroom and then you end up getting lots of frightened kiddies and noone wants that. Sounds like he's got a bit of a respect problem too. Have to ask though - where was the teacher at the time this was going on? It's no good acting on it 24 hours later - she needed to have told him his life story there and then. No wonder you're 

Hiya Twiggy - sorry missed you today - good luck with the wierd twinges and everything!! lucky no more injections though!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...SA would be ncie that time of year, my dad used to work in Joburg. Not much time difference there only 2 hours so wouldn't have jet lag to deal with either. We wne to Mexico in November and it was perfect.

Sal...don't blame you for being  , what a bully. Hope DD is ok hun. HAve a glass of wine, sack the cuppa!

B3ndy...Any probelms with wonder boy this week hun?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It happened at lunch time and dd told the dinner lady and she said tell your teacher. Which she did but it was only when I pulled the teacher that she said she will speak to him tomorrow. The trouble is dd's teacher is quite young but nice. And she just isnt strict enough with them. I know they are only little but a little discapline wont do any of them any harm

God i sound just like my Mum 

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

start them young is what my mum says Sal - she's v.hot on discipline stuff and won't take any c**p - and believe me she's had some nasty pieces of work to deal with (even at the age of 5!)

Kerry - Wonder boy's been in another office this week - thank God - am dreading couple of weeks time though when be working closely with him - getting so worked up about it am even considering asking to go back to doing bulletins again - which I hate.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal....I completely agree, discipline is essential, especially at that age.

B3ndy...bummer dude! Why should you ahve to compromise though and do something you don't want to, that's not fair. He's knob head if you ask me!

Twiggy....glad your ok hun.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I know Kerry - but my boss seems to be on one with me at the mo. Even the other job she sort of 'unofficially' offered me (which would be doing what i'm doing now but on an 8-4 basis) seems to have disappeared aswell now....sod em though - soon as I get my bfp they won't see me for dust!!

Oh well am offski now girls - need a nap - dh never knows his luck might be in tonight   - and Sal has thrown down the gauntlet!! 

see's ya all tomorrow!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 

Thanks for updating me about Natasha, I'm so sorry to hear that, I had a good vibe about her too    

Sal, OMG what a little brat   I agree that the teacher should be speaking to the parents

Sarah, the only place I've been to that late in the year where it was hot was oz and hong kong, other than that its been city breaks like Prague etc where its been cold.  me and dh were thinking of New york for December but it all depends on the money situation with his job etc.  I think SA sounds like a fab idea.  why not pop into the travel agents and get their opinion on best places to travel in november then see if you can find it cheaper on line    

B3ndy, morning hun.    is that idiot at work still causing problems?  Thats really good a month per year of service, unfortunately dh company is only a small one so they have no union support, he has gone in today tho armed with lots of info from the citazens advice website.

Kerry, whats happened with your boss, any developments? you ok?  

Twiggy,  how are you you chuck?

Well dh will find out this morning about his redundancy pay lets hope its enough to see us over the time until he gets a new job  

Where is everyone in their cycle now then?  I'm CD18. not expecting good news this month tho, not taken met and although relaxed on hols, i've been stressed since getting back on monday.  xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

This bloody cold is doing my head in, feel wretched today. But still only 3 work days to go -    

Flower....hope things start to settle down now hun, obviously with DH's job it might be stressful, but I'm sure he'll get something quickly. I was made redundant 3 years ago and was unemployed for 3 months. I was pretty lazy really and didn't try very hard to get a job! Drove DH mad, although it was nice to be the one at home all the time, now its like he works part time!  

B3ndy, Sal, Sarah, Binty, Sailaice, Twiggy, Bev, Witchie hope your all ok.

Olive.....we don't' hear from you much hun, how's everything going?

DBB around this morning. Think she has to go back to the   tomorrow to see if Tesco are prosecuting. DBB2 keeps going on about how they are going to sue them, how can they sue them if she was caught stealing??   He's not very bright!   How hilarious would it be if I got back from hols and she was in prison! I'd   !!

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning girlies,

Sal.. what a little brat can't believe the teacher hasn't had a word with his parents.  Hows dd eye today hope its not too bad.  
Kerry.. bet you can't wait for your hols.  That would be so   if DBB was in prison when you get back.
Sarah.. SA is lovely that time of year.  Go and check out if you can get a deal with a travel agent
Flower.. hope dh gets a good result with the redundancy and   thoughts that he gets a new job soon.
Twiggy.. how are you hun can't believe that you are still doing long hours at work.

Not feeling too great today had bust up with dh last night over something very silly and haven't spoken to him yet this morning.  Why do men always have to be right and keep going on and on about the same thing as if your stupid  

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ha ha kerry at DBB!!!!

god, i hope dh isnt out of work for 3 months   he has just phoned me to say he is leaving as of tomorrow so I've told him he will have a list of chores to do in the house next week


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm sure he will get something soon hun.  The threat of a list of chores everyday is enough trust me!  

Binty...oh hun, I'm sure you'll clear the air later. Don't worry  

I'm soooo bored, on holiday wind down and just can't be   !! Want to be at home sorting the house out and ironing!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls - the sun is shining here today  

Flower - I am sure DH will find something soon....in the meantime give him all the chores to do  

Sal - I hope you have calmed down....and that DD is feeling better.  

Kerry - I hope your cold clears up before your holiday 

Binty - clear the air with DH hun - life is too short for arguments.....ha ha that is coming from me who is always threatening to kick DH out  

Twiggy/B3ndy et al Hello!!!!

I am seriously thinking of Mexico in November ....we went to the florida keys in November a couple of years ago and hurricane season ends end of October so would think mexico is the same   gonna pop and see the travel agent when I get 5 mins.  We are also going up to Scotland in july for 4 days to visit DH's relatives.....Twiggy might need some help with phrases etc!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Like I said yesterday, we went to Mexico on November 6th and it was perfect weather the whole 2 weeks. We went to the Pacific side which we adored. Well worth looking at. I think your less likely to get hurricanes that side as well! We went to Cuba on honeymoon at the end of October (not far from Mexico really!) and had a hurricane. My friend went to Mexico on honeymoon (Cancun & Yucatan) last October and had to be evacuated to a shelter for most of their holiday!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh when we went to Florida on 29th October it was still dodgy as the week before they had a hurricane near Orlando....further north than we were    I think the hurricane season is getting worse and longer


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah.. a friend at work has just come back from Cancun she stayed at the Palace Resort and the hotel was still being repaired after the hurricane so make sure you check directly with the hotel before booking


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola ladies

will only be able to get on early doors today - as we happened to find out by chance last night that it's my mums last day at work TODAY    ...and there was us thinking it was Friday (but they have a training day Friday!! so she 'drops' into a conversation last night!) So as soon as I leave at 1 i've got to run round like a blue   one to get some last minute bits and pieces..and then we're out for a meal with the folks tonight to celebrate and up to London to take mum to a show on Sat - you only retire once as they say!!

Sarah- sounds a good plan to go and sound out mexico at the travel agents....there was a big article on the BBC website yesterday (I think) about the hurricane season this year - might be worth a read

Flower - ola - Wonder boy is steering clear of me right now - I've got what's left of this week and 4 days next week on earlies - then after that it's time to turn my life about and shift my day forward, doing 11-7 shifts - will be wierd after 3 years. 
Can't believe your dh is going tomorrow!!  ...blimey - surely they could have given him a bit more notice than that!......like Kerry says - get making that chores list out!! - then he'll soon be out from under your feet!! (never worked with my dad though - he was out of work for seven years just before I went to Uni, and my mum still made the dinner/did cleaning) fingers crossed your dh will find himself the perfect job sooner rather than later.

Binty - sorry you and dh aren't speaking - who's likely to give in first? i'm really stubborn but like Sarah says sometimes it's a case of 'life's too short' 

Kerry - ola missus - only three more sleeps - you lucky thing - are you off on hols next Wed then? howz the 'mission' going this month....cd 13 for us today hon!!

ola Sal, Twiggy and all you lovely clomid chicks

S
xx

(p.s I've got a reflexology session at 11.30 at work today - am hoping the woman will rub some babydust magic in whilst she's there!!  )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...thats where my friend was whn the hurricane started! 

B3ndy...aw bless your mum. Bet she'll be all emotional today, especially leaving the kids. Hope you have a nice time tonight. We fly on thursday afternoon, so only got tomorrow, tuesday and wednesday! Woo hoo! 7 sleeps left!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

don't know who'll be more   - her or me!! my dad and I are going up to the school for 3pm to give her some champagne and some diamond earrings we have got her as a family (she only got her ears pierced 2 months ago!!) we're having some flowers delivered at midday too....I can't imagine what she'll feel like - she always worked - my bro and I were only 7/8 weeks old when she went back to work - she won't know wot to do with herself

hey get this girls forgot to tell you y'day - I rang our local Nhs hospital where we were initially referred to at the start of all this business to get a appt to talk about us getting on the NHS IVF list ..........our appointment is Dec 14th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      .....no wonder we went private in the first place - god knows how long the list is (we've booked to see our GP next week - to see if we can get another referral to hopefully be seen a bit quicker!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

God an I thought we had a long time to wiat until out next one in October - Friday 13th!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ahhhh bless yer mum B3ndy, hope she has a very happy retirement xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry -   hope you're not superstitious!

Flower - thanks for that ...hope your dh gets a good send off tomorrow!  

right - am off now girls - if I don't 'speak' to you laters have a good afternoon

and see's ya tomorrow

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I am very superstitious   but I think it might be a good omen! Have a lovely afternoon with your folks  

Well girls this time next week I'll be on way to the airport!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, thats a great feeling!  sometimes the build up is better than the hols because then its nearly over!

B3ndy, see ya chuck. i think dh just wants to get the hell out of there tomorrow now with no fuss whatsoever!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies I am here, i've been reading up on you all every day.

I have to admit I stayed away last week as you were all so down and I thought perhaps I was making things worse, although that was far from my intention.

Flower, welcome back hun.  Sorry to hear about DD.

Sarah, i'm not very knowledgeable on good destinations despite being an event organiser but I have sent some people to this hotel recently which looks amazing and the people I sent there certainly didn't complain!!  The Twelve Apostles Hotel & Spa, Cape Town.

Kerry, hello babe.  The Bride and Groom thing sounds fab

Sal, how exciting a wedding to plan!!  Sorry to hear about DH I can understand why your furious!!

B3ndy, blimey thats a long wait for the IVF appt hope you get something sooner.

Better go and do some work, suddenly there seems to be loads to do....

Hugs to all

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Bev xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Bev....you needn't have stayed away although we were all pretty   last week...we are better now cos Flower is back


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww I feel so wanted


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bev...everything ok with you hun?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

God, i hate work after hols, its so hard to get motivated!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I have that problem all the time!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its quiet again today.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry not been around much today really busy.  Bit happier now dh has called and was nice on the phone  

The sun is shining


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats good hun. At least you can go home knowing things are ok, and enjoy the sun! Nice G&T would be good!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea.  Logging off now chat tomorrow


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I went to hosp yesterday and they did ultrasound and also internal one which I was totally unprepared for as I need to talk my self through those before they happen!! she said she couldn't really explain results til they had analysed them but on left ovary she was sure whether it was a cyst or a large follicle and there was some fluid gathered in/at bottom of uterus which isn't unusual as  is due, _devastated because I thought I might of been pg after HSG_, the blood test I know now what it was for. Apparently I have an abnormal level of prolactin!! so I had to have a thingy put in my arm for 30mins and then they drew the blood so I wasn't stressed and would be nice and calm because that can affect results. The woman who took blood though explained that hormone came from my pituary gland and if this blood test confirmed the same they would need to do further tests to confirm why it was abnormal and could involve scan of my brain they also said they don't want me taking clomid till results are back!! not a good afternoon for me!! Can anyone shed any light on this??


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Sailaice

sorry about your stressful time yesterday - I'm not sure I'll be too much help but I do remember reading something on the ask a nurse thread about someone else with high prolactin levels - it can affect egg production I believe (but don't quote me on it) One thing I do remember though is that the levels CAN be affected by stress, so maybe at the time you had your initial test it was affected - at least the way they did it yesterday it will be less stressful

type in prolactin levels in the search engine on this site and see what else you can find

hope that helps

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls

Sailace, sorry hun I can't help you. I can tell you about cysts but thats about it. Might be worth trying "ask a nurse" xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks B3ndy I'm having a browse! I feel so crappy today and know AF will be a main factors in these emotionals  
Thanks Flowerpot too


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Well  a complete waste of time yesterday. I am soo upset with St Marys. I am in the middle of putting a formal complaint in about the cons. She just wouldnt listen. She had my bt results in front of her and she said they looked normal for CD 2 but they were taken CD 21 and she wouldnt have it. And then after being told in February that DH's sa was normal she said his motility was too low and that IUI was the only course of treatment. And we would have to go private. She never even mentioned that I wasnt ovulating. She said you were in January and Dec and I said I was on 150mg clomid then and i havent ovulated since. I cried all the way through the appointment and all the way home. 
But I am seeing my gp this afternoon and asking him to refer me back to Trafford General for a second opinion. 

Sorry for the me me me but  I just had to get it off my chest

I will be about but keeping a low profile

Love Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Sal I'm so sorry it was a bad appointment. I don't blame you for complaining. As if we don't have enough to go through with IF, you'd think these "Healthcare Professionals" would be a little more sympathetic.  Hope you get on OK at the Dr's and have more luck with them. Chin up honey, we're here for you   Oh and how is DD??

Sailaice....sounds like yesterday was a bust for everyone! Sorry things didn't go as expected. Like B3ndy says levels can be affected by stress so maybe thats why they were weird last time. How long do you have to wait to start Clomid then?

B3ndy...you OK honey? How was your mum yesterday? Did you have a nice night?

Flower...Bet your glad its Friday hun. DH OK?

Well, this cold has become a raging sore throat and aches & pains! Just what I want. Hope its gone by Monday, got to scream again at Elton John concert!!
DBB around - grrrrrrrr


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Sal poor you.  I know from previous experience just how horrible it is to have a bad appointment   I've been in tears through the whole thing as well.  I would definitely complain.  who was it the consultant or junior?    I've heard a new fertility clinic being advertised on the radio for manchester (they are asking for staff) - the bridgewater hospital I think they said.   See if they take referrals maybe, they may have short waiting times with being new?   Feel free to moan or scream with us sweetie  

Hiya Kerry, ok tar although suspect I'm getting a cold too, shock of coming back to this horrible weather I guess!  Dh ok so far, just awaiting his letter today with redundancy pay so


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey hons am at work just catching up with posts i will pop back at lunchtime for a chat,

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya girls - just a quick one then I will be back later!!!!

Sailace - just PM'd you BUT my cousin recommends reflexology or accupunture to help balance your hormones and pituary gland.  She is a holistic therapist and i just text her to ask her....apparently your big toe is your pituary gland!!!!!!

Sal - get a 2nd opinion hun


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Sarah!! I think I'll definately look into that!!
Looks like with both had bad appointments yesterday Sal!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning,

Sal.. sorry you had a c**p appt yesterday hun good luck with asking your dr to refer you to another clinic
Sailaice.. can't really help but at least they took their time yesterday taking your blood.
Kerry.. rest up over the weekend hun.  
Flower.. is dh going to call you when he gets his letter?  hope the pay off is more than your expecting
B3ndy.. how are you hun

Well me and dh sorted things out last night he's getting stressed over TTC and is worried about my results which we get on Wednesday and he doesn't want me to get my hopes up to have them smashed to pieces again.  Went to the pub and had a bottle of Rose all to myself - I know I shouldn't have as due to test on Monday/Tuesday but really needed a glass which turned into a bottle 

Hello anyone else I've missed got to run and get some work done.

Chat later

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Letters are done but I still feel like poo

Sal x

Flower  Thinking about you hun


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...don't worry about the wine hun, I've done it many times. It helps to take your mind off things sometimes. Glad you and DH are ok.

Sal....you will feel better hun, promise  

Sarah...you still in flip flops missy?? Miserable here today!

Flower...any news hun?

B3ndy...busy today?

Twiggy...I guess your busy hun! How are you?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

OLA

am 'sort of' here - but up to eyes at work with twice the amount of work to do coz of bank hols

will update on y'day - and catch up with personal laters this aft when I finally get time to scratch my  

Roll on 1pm!!

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya

I am going home early and not bothering with sign language. I dont think I am in the right frame of mind. So just in case I dont get on this afternoon have a great weekend 

And Flower Good luck hun with dh

SAl x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal, take care honey xxx[br]Posted on: 26 May 2006, 11:42:49  !!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry girls, work went a bit mad, then dh just phoned so was talking him to for half an hour!!!

Well thats it, he has finished, I am now the bread-winner!  he got the equivalent of about 3 months wages plus been paid today so effectively 4 months.   he has a couple of interviews lined up so if they come good we'll be ok. its only if the months start passing without him getting a job, if he gets one the money will come in handy for paying off our credit card etc!

Sal, get yourself home hun, [email protected] sign language.  Have you sent the letters?

Binty, glad you and dh had a chat.  I intend to hit the pub straight from work tonight and get bladdered. what a week!!!

back in a bit, want to finish at 3 so trying to get stuff done xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

just leaving work girls - so will catch up when log on laters at home

'happy lunching'

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Home now and I feel much  better


Kerry  I love the photo hun  

Flower  Are you ok?? 

B3ndy  Still upto your eyes in it?? 

SArah  How are you chicken?? 

Binty and twiggy and salaice  

I am feeling much more like my old self. I know I dont really have the right to go on as I do have dd and she is wonderful. I should be thankful for what I have not what could of been.
I must say though writing that letter to the hospital complaints dept did make me feel better. 
So I am gonna try and concentrate on sorting our wedding out. Dh says I can pick wherever I want as a honeymoon  God help his pocket  

Kerry   Sorry for asking but you have a fairly regular cycle dont you? and you have PCOS? The cons said I couldnt have PCOS as I have a regular cycle. But I have never been checked for it

Sarah    What was your dh's motility if you dont mind me asking? Just so I have somehting to compare too before I open my big trap 

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, glad you are feeling a bit better sweetie xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Never mind me are you ok??

SAl xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...thats good news then hun, at least if the worst comes to the worst you'll be ok for a while.  

Sal...Yes hun I have PCOS, and my cycle is all over the place usually! I think I still have some drugs in my system, I had 3 cycle all 29 days, then this last one as I was off Met was 33 days. Next one will probably be even longer. Worth asking GP to check bloods etc or have a scan.  Glad your feeling a bit better. Keep us posted on the wedding plans


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah I'm ok, have you seen my update page 45?   we'll be laughing if he gets another job soon, we can last upto about 4 months and then the [email protected] will hit the fan!!  I asked about our pay review this morning, was told all the admin staff should get it in their june wages, everyone has gone up but most only by a couple of hundred quid approx, still the backpay will come in handy!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Better than a kick in the pants as my mum would say. But dont forget I only get half as I only work part time. But hey just bought another pair of flip flops sop who cares

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

Flower - I hope DH gets a job soon hun and then you will be loaded  

Sal - Dh's results were 30% normal so 70% rubbish swimmers I think that means?  They can't be that rubbish cos we managed to get pregnant albeit not for long!!!!

Kerry - you look fab in that pic you minx!!!!

I am just eating a smelly egg sandwich and reading about that [email protected] of an 11 year old that is pregnant  

B3ndy - have a good weekend hun you still BMSing?


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

i hate my job!!!! am so ****** off with work at the mo been trying tio think of something else and all i have come up with is poss of doing something at nightschool to see if i like it e.g photography and then if i do do training and set up my own business, not sure what, anyone any suggestions? I did degree and msc in animal biology and wildlife and conservation but not many jobs in that area, now am in records management which i hate. Sorry for rant am just sick of my life.

b3ndy glad wonder boy isnt in this week, hope your mum has a long and happy retirement, have fun tonight

sal another pair of flip flops   glad you are feeling better, what did you put in your letter?

flower good luck for pay rise and your dh getting a job


hi kerry yeh been busy just grabbing some lunch, putting in a new system and everything going wrong. How are you? i am ok temp is all over the place so not sure whats happening but to test on thursday if af doesnt come, am now on 11 days since trigger injection. Where in cycle are yopu?

hi sarah, saliace

have you lot all got monday off? we dont get bank holidays so i am taking tuesday off flexi. Got ivf appointment on monday afternoon, not sure what they will do at that.

ok got to run,
speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Twiggy, good luck for Monday's appointment


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks Sarah  I suppose I will just have to see what the gp says. He is quite nice so I might get a bit more info

Twiggy  I basically said that the registrar didnt even look at my blood results properly and she made her decision on informatrion she was looking at wrong. Abnd the fact that everytime I go I see a diffferent registar and they give me different options as to what happens next. I was very polite but I made sure they knew I was pi*@ed off

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

good on you Sal

Twiggy - you aren't secretly seeing my DH are you?  He is working monday but off Tuesday!!!!!   Nah he hasn't any energy to have an affair after all the BMS!!!!!

Right I am off to do some work - back later, If I miss any of you....have a fab weekend and see you Tuesday!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....I did see your update hun. Glad your looking on the bright side of things. The money will come in handy, and the extra on your salary all helps.

Twiggy...photography sounds fab hun. I would love to have a complete career change. Shame your not closer we could have done it together! I'm CD14 I think (I'll have to ask B3ndy as we're cycling together!) Only BMS'd Sat/Sun/Weds this week, so will have to jump DH later, although he complains when we do it on a Friday as he plays football and it puts him off his game  

Sarah...Mmmmm egg sarnies, lovely  

Sal....your letter sounds very polite, I'd have given them hell! Who did you see? We saw Dr Motoke (??) last time.

DBB is due at the   station at 5pm, wish it was earlier so I could find out what happens when she gets back!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

well have a great long weekend and i will speak to any of you that are working on monday, not sure if i will get on on tuesday but will try and post monday night and let you know how i get on at hosp.

kerry i need to do something before i crack up. good luck for bms

sarah i have no energy for an affair either honey 

sal i know that feeling hospital dont know what to do with me half the time, they still think i have a polyp after d and c and camera so they want to put camera back up again  good luck

flower thanks for luck,

ok have to run speak later, have a good one,

twiggy xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls    

Will just say  girls, I want to get out at 3 to hit the pub with dh!!  Will be around for 5 mins or so.

and for those who are peed off about their job, I've just read somebodies post on the relationship board whose work colleage told her he was bored so would she take her clothes off  

HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND!!  See you all next week


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Byeeee Flower.XXXXXX Have a good one....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Gonna see if I can get out early, longshot but worth a try. Just want a hot ribena, my duvet and DH!!!  

Hope everyone has a superduper weekend. Lots of love


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmmmm Hot Ribena .......

Have a good weekend everyone...I am off shortly too!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Think I've missed you all.  Had to go out and look at the new building we are moving to.  It's so windy down there will have to wear my hair up everyday  

Hope you all have a top weekend.  I'll be in decorating hell again but that should be the end of it for at least a couple of years and it will take my mind off testing.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls hope you all have a great weekend, will speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Peeps

Just thought I would popo  on and say hiya in case any of you are about today.

Quick update!!  I have lost 3 lbs and have to loose anoth 2lbs then i am going on REductil to loose more weight. Gp said that I have to loose at least 3 stone to try and kick start my ovaries. So that means no TTC until I stop taking them and reach my goal. DH was a little apprehensive at first because he says he loves me as i am . But after along chat(and some rather nice none BMS) he is ok with is and say she willl help me anyweay he can. i have bought a bike and my goal is to do the Manchester to Blackpool(did it 10years ago) So thats it.

How are you lot?? So much for Bank Holidays. It looks like it is about to chuck it donw here so i think maybe a trip to the Trafford Centre for holiday bits is on the cards or maybe a wander round Quarry Bank Mill with dd. Dh is working  AGAIN!!!

Enjoy your day off ladies 

Love Sal x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59176.0.html

xx


----------

